# سنغير الدنيا .. (أخبار سوريا)



## The Antiochian (28 يوليو 2013)

*
قبل كل أخبار الحرب والقتال، سأعرض فيديو للشهيد العقيد مصطفى شدود وهو يرمي سلاحه ويقوم بالحوار مع الإرهابيين على الجبهة، فيديو رهيب:

[YOUTUBE]IO-7yCRf0Ws[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2013)

*انا عايز افهم حاجة ايه موقف السوريين المدنين نفسهم من اللى بيحصل يعنى فى معسكر النظام ولا الجيش الحر ولا فى انقسام وايه حكاية الاكراد بالظبط
*


----------



## aalyhabib (29 يوليو 2013)

*الله  يرحم الشهيد  العقيد  مصطفي  شدود*​ 
*كيف  كانت  له  هذه  الشجاعه  في  محاوره  أرهابيين !!*​ 
*وأعطاء  أمر  لجنوده  بالتراجع  للخلف  وألقاء  سلاحه ؟؟*​ 
*لقد  وضع  ثقته  في  لا آدميين لايستحقون  سوي  البطش بهم !!*​ 
* كنت  صادقا  منذ  البدايه  يابشار*​ 

*لو  لم  أشاهد  ماكنت  صدقت.*​


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يوليو 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *انا عايز افهم حاجة ايه موقف السوريين المدنين نفسهم من اللى بيحصل يعنى فى معسكر النظام ولا الجيش الحر ولا فى انقسام وايه حكاية الاكراد بالظبط
> *



*الشعب منقسم مثل مصر، ملايين مع الإرهابيين وملايين مع الجيش، والشعب هو الي بيمد الجيش أو الإرهابيين بالأعداد والشباب والرجال.

لكن مع تهجير حوالي 3 مليون وقتل أكثر من نصف مليون على الأقل (الرقم الحقيقي)، فأعتقد أن المعارضة فقدت المعارضة جزءاً كبيراً من مكونها الشعبي جعلها أقلية في البلاد.

بالنسة للأكراد فهم مكون كبير (حوالي10%) وعلماني، يقاتلون رجالاً ونساءً وهذا يميزهم جداً، والآن توجد معارك بينهم وبين الإرهابيين في مناطقهم، انسحب الجيش من مناطقهم بالاتفاق معهم، هو أصحاب ميول معارضة لكن تركت لهم إدارة مناطقهم مؤقتا وهم لن يقبلوا وجود الإرهابيين، وبعد الانتصار يمكن أن يعود الجيش لمناطقهم.

لكن في بعض مناطق حلب يرفضون دخول الجيش لأحيائهم، يعني وضعهم حسب المنطقة، وهذا فيديو جميل لقوات الحماية الكردية وهي متوجهة لمحاربة الإرهابيين الذين احتلوا إحدى قراهم بعد أن جاء الإرهابيون من تركيا:*
[YOUTUBE]hK5FEEtcge0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يوليو 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *الله  يرحم الشهيد  العقيد  مصطفي  شدود*​
> *كيف  كانت  له  هذه  الشجاعه  في  محاوره  أرهابيين !!*​
> *وأعطاء  أمر  لجنوده  بالتراجع  للخلف  وألقاء  سلاحه ؟؟*​
> *لقد  وضع  ثقته  في  لا آدميين لايستحقون  سوي  البطش بهم !!*​
> ...



*أخي الغالي أنا ممنونك فعلاً لكل مشاركاتك ووقوفك معنا، وفيديو آخر يظهر إطمئنان الجنود على السكان:
*[YOUTUBE]FuqsUmO0oiA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يوليو 2013)

*
رجال الجيش العربي السوري في درعا يؤدون رقصة شعبية مشهورة لدينا احتفالاً بالمنجزات التي حققوها:
[YOUTUBE]qiAL4lGEArU[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2013)

*يعنى بشار الاسد لو نزل انتخابات قدام المعارضة يفوز ولا يخسر ؟

ومفيش اى حل سياسى للموضوع باعلان انتخابات رئاسية محايدة ونزيهه ويسيب الشعب يختار اللى هو عايزه بدل المرمطة اللى انتوا فيها

شهور طويلة ومفيش حل وواضح ان اعداد الارهابيين كتيرة جدا لدرجة انهم مسيطرين على مناطق كتيرة وفى نفس الوقت ملايين من الشعب مع المسلحين بعكس مصر محدش مع الاخوان غير اعداد بسيطة والكل كارههم وعايز يقضى عليهم وهما مبيعرفوش يتحركوا غير بحدود  
اعتقد حسم الموقف عسكريا صعب وخصوصا ان فى مؤامرات كبرى ضدكم وتسليح على اعلى مستوى وحدودكم مع تركيا مفتوحة يدخل منها الالاف من الجماعات الجهادية دا بالاضافة ان سوريا خربت اصلا ومبقاش فيها حاجة سليمة 


وبعدين ايه النهاية ؟؟؟؟ لازم يكون فى حل سياسى  
*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يوليو 2013)

*درعا - عين ذكر : ويستمر سحق المرتزقة - قتلى وجرحى الارهابيين:

[YOUTUBE]gVnBF_7dIU4[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يوليو 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *يعنى بشار الاسد لو نزل انتخابات قدام المعارضة يفوز ولا يخسر ؟
> 
> ومفيش اى حل سياسى للموضوع باعلان انتخابات رئاسية محايدة ونزيهه ويسيب الشعب يختار اللى هو عايزه بدل المرمطة اللى انتوا فيها
> 
> ...



*هذا هو الحل الذي طرحناه من أكتر من سنة، وسيرضخون له في النهاية حتماً، وسيفوز الأسد بتزوير أو بدون تزوير، وسيتهموننا بالتزوير في الحالتين، وهم يعلمون ذلك ولهذا السبب يحاولون دائماً اشتراط رحيل الأسد.

سينتصر الأسد حتى لو كنا أقل من النصف (ونحن الآن أكثر من النصف مع تهجير من تهجر)، لسبب أن المعارضة ستنزل بأكثر من مرشح حتماً وستنقسم الأصوات.

الوضع الآن على الأرض أفضل وهذا ما حرك مؤتمر جنيف لكن الجميع يريد كسب نقاط على الأرض قبل انعقاده حتى يفرض الشروط ولهذا يتأجل الآن، ولكني أفضل أن يدوم الصراع طويلاً على أن نعقد صلحاً مع هؤلاء الهمج.

وأتمنى أن تهاجر ملايين أخرى منهم لتنظف البلد وتزداد رقياً.
*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يوليو 2013)

*هى المعارضة عندكوا اسلامية بس 

مفيش احزاب ليبرالية ولا يسارية فى المعارضة؟
*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يوليو 2013)

*اغبى ارهابي في التاريخ .. يشاهد الدبابة تقصف ويبقى امامها حتى تقصفه:
*

[YOUTUBE]EyLbD39X42E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يوليو 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هى المعارضة عندكوا اسلامية بس
> 
> مفيش احزاب ليبرالية ولا يسارية فى المعارضة؟
> *



*
في سوريا الحياة الحزبية محدودة رغم السماح مؤخراً بحرية تشكيل الأحزاب..
توجد الأحزاب التالية:
- حزب البعث العربي الاشتراكي، وهو الحزب الأكبر (بفعل المصالح) ويعتبر الحزب الحاكم ..
- الحزب الذي يحمل الفكر الناصري أعتقد اسمه الوحدوي الاشتراكي، وهو مقرب جداً من حزب البعث..
- الحزب السوري القومي الاجتماعي، القوة اليمينية الأكبر (يمين وطني وليس يمين ديني) يؤمن بأمة تعرف بالأمة السورية، رغم أنه عريق جداً إلا أنه كان محارباً من حزب البعث، لكن تم السماح له في عهد بشار، وهو على ما أعتقد ثاني أكبر حزب بعد البعث (ولولا المصالح هو الأكبر فعلياً) .. والغريب أن هذا الحزب رغم العداء الفكري والتاريخي مع البعث إلا أنه حزب مؤيد جداً ودوره في الأزمة كبير.. (الحزب هذا منقسم شق موالي وشق معارضة وطنية لكن رئيس القسم المعارض بعد عملية الحوار وبدء الإصلاحات تم تسليمه وزارة المصالحة الوطنية أي هو وزير في الحكومة اليوم) ..
- الحزب الشيوعي السوري .. توجد عدة أحزاب شيوعية وكتل منقسمة بغالبها مؤيد جداً للدولة..

كل ما سبق أحزاب موالية، وحتى المعارض فيها يكره الإرهابيين بشكل كبير.. ويريد حل المشاكل بالحوار والدخول في الحكومة وبدء الإصلاحات .. بل إن المعارضين من هؤلاء الأفكار يخدمون في الجيش السوري ويحاربون في صفوفه ..

- حزب الاتحاد الديموقراطي، وهو حزب ضخم جداً ولكنه خاص بالأكراد، وهو يقود قوات الحماية الكردية اليوم إلى جانب تكتل قوى كردية، وجرت اتفاقات بينه وبين النظام ويخوض معارك ضد الإرهابيين في مناطق الأكراد..

ولكن الشعب السوري بغالبيته العظمى غير متحزب أبداً .. تطغو فكرة الإسلاميين على القسم الأكبر من السنة (ولهذا رأيتم في مسيرات مرسي فتيات سوريات غير محجبات ويردن الظواهري!!)، ويرافقهم في المعارضة جزء قليل جداً من الأقليات (أقل من1% من العلويين والشيعة، أقل من 5% من المسيحيين والدروز) .. بينما نسبة أكبر من السنة في الموالاة وهي الجزء الواعي الذي يكره الإسلاميين ، مثل الشعب المصري الواعي الذي كبر في أعيننا جداً.

يعني الصفة الإسلامية هي التي تكتسح المعارضة، وصفة العلمانية بمختلف التوجهات هي التي تكتسح في الموالاة، وحتى السنة الموالاة طبعاً علمانيون أو على الأقل مدنيون ضد الإرهابيين والتكفيريين، لذلك فنحن نخوض صراعاً بين الحضارة الباقية فينا من 10000 عام وبين التخلف عند البقر أكلة قلوب الآدميين، بين الإنسان القابل للتطور وبين الهمجية، بين ما قد يساعدنا في حفظ الهوية السورية أو على الأقل بطء خسارتها وبين من سيجعلنا أفغانستان وبتر أطراف وجلد.

وكما ترى فكللل الفيديوهات للصراع لن تجد في المعارضة مقاتلاً واحداً من الأقليات أو كتيبة واحدة ليست إسلامية.. بعكس الجيش السوري المتنوع والذي تغيب فيه الانتماءات ويبقى الانتماء للوطن.

طبعاً أنا أتحدث هنا عن الشعب السوري وليس عن قيادات المعارضة، يشكلون ائتلافات غالبيتها إخوان بواجهات علمانية، والحقيقة أن العلمانية في المعارضة مهمشة لا وجود لها تعد على الأصابع.

لذلك قلت وأقول أني أفضل أن تستمر الحرب إلى ما لا نهاية على أن نعقد صلحاً مع تنظيم القاعدة ودولة الإسلام في العراق والشام وجبهة النصرة التي بايعت الظواهري، والجيش الحر الإخواني فكل هؤلاء من غير المعقول أن تصالحهم، وأنت كطبيب تعرف جيداً أن من صالح الكتل السرطانية في جسده انتهى، ومهما كلف العلاج مادياً ومعنوياً على المريض أن يحارب فيه حتى الرمق الأخير فإما أن يكون أو لا يكون .. تلك هي  القضية. 
*


----------



## aalyhabib (29 يوليو 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *رجال الجيش العربي السوري في درعا يؤدون رقصة شعبية مشهورة لدينا احتفالاً بالمنجزات التي حققوها:*
> *[YOUTUBE]qiAL4lGEArU[/YOUTUBE]*


*الله  يسعد  الجيش  السوري  دائما  ويقوده  من  *
*أنجاز  الي  أنجاز  حتي  كتابه  النصر  *
*علي هؤلاء  المتاجرين ** بالدين*
*  آكلي  لحوم  البشر*

*الرب  معكم*
​


----------



## aalyhabib (29 يوليو 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> * يحاولون دائماً اشتراط رحيل الأسد.*
> 
> * ولكني أفضل أن يدوم الصراع طويلاً على أن نعقد صلحاً مع هؤلاء الهمج.*
> 
> *وأتمنى أن تهاجر ملايين أخرى منهم لتنظف البلد وتزداد رقياً.*


رحيل  الأسد معناه ... تكرار  ماحدث  في  مصر  عند  رحيل  مبارك .. صعود  المتاجرين  بالدين  للسلطه  .. ونهب  خيرات  البلد

وعقد  مصالحه  مع  الهمج  .. يجر  البلاد  الي  ما  لايحمد  عقباه .. 
​


----------



## The Antiochian (30 يوليو 2013)

*
باتت مدينة حمص من أفضل المدن السورية من مختلف النواحي وسيطر الجيش على معظمها، وقد سيطر مؤخراً على حي الخالدية كاملاً و70% من حي جورة الشياح ولم يبق إلا الجزء الأحمر بيد الإرهابيين:






الجيش السوري يسيطر على 70% من حي جورة الشياح، تقرير قناة روسيا اليوم:
[YOUTUBE]hzueOviDtxg[/YOUTUBE]

*


----------



## aalyhabib (30 يوليو 2013)

المنطقه  المهشره  بالأحمر
يمكن  أستردادها  بسهوله لأنها  محاصره  من  كل  الجهات
ولن تأتيها  أمدادات  بشريه  من  الأرهابيين

الرب  معكم
​


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يوليو 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> المنطقه  المهشره  بالأحمر
> يمكن  أستردادها  بسهوله لأنها  محاصره  من  كل  الجهات
> ولن تأتيها  أمدادات  بشريه  من  الأرهابيين
> 
> ...



*أخي الحبيب عمر الحصار أكثر من عام حتى استطعنا استعادة بعض النقاط، لديهم كميات ذخيرة جنونية، وربما لديهم أنفاق هائلة الطول إلى خارج حمص يدخلون بها بعض المواد، لكنهم هزموا وانتهى أمرهم وبقي القليل جداً.*


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يوليو 2013)

*إرهابي سعودي يتحدث للإرهابيين عن الحور العين :t13::t13::t13::t13:*

[YOUTUBE]9NNF9ZUhMn8[/YOUTUBE]


*مقتل إرهابي في درعا قائد كتيبة المعتز بالله الإرهابية:
*

[YOUTUBE]HdW0M9Ojb2Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (31 يوليو 2013)

*مقتل امير شيشاني واحد قادة جيش المهاجرين والانصار في محيط مطار منغ العسكري بنيران الجيش السوري
*

[YOUTUBE]gzfgPjPbpUE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aalyhabib (31 يوليو 2013)

حبيبي ... متابع  بشغف  وأشتياق
أخباركم  في  سوريا  الحبيبه

الرب  معكم
​


----------



## fouad78 (1 أغسطس 2013)

*بالفيديو: العرعور: انا لم أدعو للتسليح والجيش السوري يتبع سنن الله*

*بالفيديو: العرعور: انا لم أدعو للتسليح والجيش السوري يتبع سنن الله*​ 







​ 



في حديث مصور للداعية السلفي "عدنان العرعور" وصف الجيش العربي السوري "بالعدو" الذي انتصر باتباعه سنن الله الكونية، وقد أثار هذا الشريط موجة من الانتقادات واعتبار كلامه تنكراً "للثورة" وتهرباً من التسليح.​ 

وقال العرعور في حديث موجه لمن يطالبه بالدعم ويحملّه مسؤولية فشل المسلحين على الأرض: "ياليتني مت قبل أن أكون مسؤولاً، لا يجوز للسياسين تحميل فشلهم للعرعور وغيره فهل يظنون أن العرعور بيده كل شي، أن أطعم كل جائع وأويّ كل الناس أو أطعم كل اليتامى هذه مشكلة كبيرة لا طاقة لي بها".​ 
وأشار العرعور في حديث أنه نادى الداعمين وطالبهم مراراً عبر شاشات التلفزة لكنهم لم يستجيبوا سائلاً الله أن يهديهم وأن يكف شرهم عن البلد، مضيفاً أن هؤلاء الداعمون لم يحلوا المشكلة بل عقدوها لأنهم "لا يفهمون في شي" وهم في غفلة من أمرهم وكانوا سبباً في هزيمتهم لإن كل شخص منهم يسعى لتشكيل حزب خاص به أو كتيبة له لا تدعم سوى نفسها وهذه الكتائب ستتسبب بمشاكل لاحقة سنراها، قائلاً: "هؤلاء لايفهمون أن تفريق الدعم يفرق الصف وهذا سبب من أسباب تأخر النصر، وهم بأفعالهم هذه يحولون سورية إلى أفغانستان".​ 


كما وصف العرعور الجيش العربي السوري "بالعدو" الذي انتصر عيلهم بسنن الله الكونية قائلاً: "العدو ينتصر علينا باتباعه سنن الله الكونية من حيث الترتيب العسكري والخطة والأوامر العسكرية والقواعد القتالية".​ 
يشار أن عدنان العرعور كان من أوائل الذي انبروا للتحريض على القتال ضد الجيش العربي السوري وكان من أصحاب الفتاوى التي أجازت قتل وذبح مؤيدي الحكومة السورية وهدم وتخريب الممتلكات العامة. ​ 

[YOUTUBE]Olmrnt1vZ9k[/YOUTUBE]​ 
shamtimes​


----------



## fouad78 (1 أغسطس 2013)

الدراسات في بداية الأزمة السورية كانت تُظهر أن أكثر من 90 % من الإرهابيين يتخذون من العرور مرشداً روحياً لجهادهم

كالعادة كذب ونفاق شيوخ الفتنة

(شيوخ الفتنة هم الذين يُشعلون الحرب مع احترامي الخالص للشيوخ الذين يحاولون إطفاء الفتنة)​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أغسطس 2013)

*الكلام  يعني  أن ... الجيش  السوري  يحقق  *
*أنتصارات  علي  أرض  الواقع  ... *
*وهذا فشل وبدايه  تفكك الأرهاب**.*

*الرب  معكم  *



​


----------



## fouad78 (1 أغسطس 2013)

*بالأسماء.. عشرات المسلحين قتلى بالغوطة الشرفية و انهيار كامل قريب*

*بالأسماء.. عشرات المسلحين قتلى بالغوطة الشرفية و انهيار كامل قريب*​يعيش المسلحون في الغوطة الشرقية حالة رعب حقيقية, وهذه الحالة مردها الى عدة أسباب : ​​1- فالجيش السوري يحكم الخناق عليهم هناك مع قرار بتطهير الغوطة الشرقية اضافة الى الريف الدمشقي كاملا.​​2- تقدم يومي للجيش السوري في الغوطة مع انحسار كامل للعمليات النوعية التي كانت المعارضة المسلحة تنفذها و التي سمعنا عنها خلال السنة الماضية من استهداف بعض كتائب الرادار و المطارات في ريف دمشق.​​3- حالة انعدام معنوي بعد سقوط القصير و الخالدية و بعدما تبين لهم انهم مجرد وقود يستعمله بعض العرب و الغرب في الصراع مع سوريا و عليها.​​وقد قام اليوم اليوم الجيش السوري بعمليات نوعية في منطقة المطاحن في الغوطة الشرقية أسفرت عن القضاء على عشرات الارهابيين من جنسيات مختلفة عرف منهم:​​1- هيثم الحشاش - بلدة زبدين
2- خالد جمعة - بلدة زبدين
3- محمد الحفار - بلدة زبدين
4 مصطفى كرم - بلدة زبدين
5- أدهم خطاب - بلدة ديرالعصافير
6- محمد خير سمير - بلدة ديرالعصافير
7- سليمان سليمان - بلدة ديرالعصافير
8- صلاح باطية - حتيتة التركمان
9- هيثم نصر - حتيتة التركمان
10- جمعة باطية - حتيتة التركمان
11- سعيد الخطيب - حتيتة التركمان
12- خالد ياسين - حتيتة التركمان
13- رائد طيجون - حتيتة التركمان
14- أبو الوليد - حتيتة التركمان
15- محمد درويش - حتيتة التركمان
16- رضا هاشم - المليحة
17- صيّــاح الشّـــفونـــي .. أبو الخير .. المليحة
18- محيي الدّين الحكيم .. أبو عبدو - المليحة
19- عبد الله الصّــوف .. أبـــو نعيم - المليحة
20- صبحي الجـــرو - المليحة
21- جاســر موسى .. فلسطيني
22- " محمد عبدو هاشم " من المليحة
23- عبــدو حشــيـــش .. بلدة حزرما ..
24- أمجد عبد العال - القاسمية
25- أبونضال فرسخ - النشابية
26- عيد بدر اجانا (عجاج ) - سقبا
27- محمود فهد العشي - مديرا​

shamtimes​


----------



## fouad78 (1 أغسطس 2013)

*حرب القاعدة و الاكراد: جهاديون يحتجزون نحو 200 كردي في شمال سوريا*

*حرب القاعدة و الاكراد: جهاديون يحتجزون نحو 200 كردي في شمال سوريا*​ 





​ 


خطف مقاتلون جهاديون مرتبطون بتنظيم القاعدة نحو 200 مدني من بلدتين كرديتين في ريف حلب بشمال سوريا، بعد سيطرتهم على واحدة ومحاصرتهم الأخرى، إثر اشتباكات مستمرة منذ أيام مع مقاتلين أكراد، بحسب ما أفاد المرصد السوري لحقوق الإنسان، الأربعاء 31-7-2013. 


وقال المرصد في بريد إلكتروني: "سيطر مقاتلو جبهة النصرة والدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام على بلدة تل عرن في ريف حلب، فيما لاتزال قرية تل حاصل محاصرة من قبلهم، واختطف مقاتلو الدولة الإسلامية وجبهة النصرة ما يقارب من 200 مواطن من أهالي البلدتين". ​


وأوضح مدير المرصد، رامي عبدالرحمن، أن الاشتباكات "اندلعت ليل الأحد الاثنين، بعد دعوة أحد أمراء الدولة الإسلامية إلى مقاتلة لواء جبهة الأكراد" التابع للجيش السوري الحر. ​


وأشار إلى أن الجهاديين قاموا إثر ذلك بشنّ هجوم على مقر كتيبة كردية في تل حاصل، ما "أدى الى مقتل قائد الكتيبة". ​


وأعقب الهجوم اشتباكات عنيفة في البلدتين الواقعتين جنوب شرق حلب، أدت حتى الأربعاء الى مقتل "16 كردياً بينهم 11 مقاتلاً، إضافة الى 10 مقاتلين جهاديين على الأقل ، بينهم أمير لجبهة النصرة"، بحسب المرصد. ​


وتشهد مناطق في شمال وشمال شرق سوريا منذ أكثر منذ أسبوعين اشتباكات عنيفة بين الجهاديين والأكراد الذين تمكّنوا من طرد الإسلاميين من عدد من المناطق، أبرزها مدينة رأس العين الحدودية مع تركيا في محافظة الحسكة (شمال شرق). وأدت هذه المواجهات الى سقوط عشرات المقاتلين من الطرفين. ​


وكانت وحدات حماية العشب الكردي، التابعة لحزب الاتحاد الديمقراطي، وهو الفرع السوري لحزب العمال الكردستاني، دعت أمس الثلاثاء إلى "النفير العام" في مواجهة التنظيمات الجهادية، وذلك إثر اغتيال المسؤول الكردي عيسى حسو بانفجار عبوة في سيارته في القامشلي (شمال شرق(​


وقاتلت وحدات الحماية الكردية ولواء جبهة الأكراد جنباً إلى جنب ضد الجهاديين في الفترة الماضية، لاسيما في محافظة الرقة (شمال(​


وأدت هذه الاشتباكات إلى اتساع الهوة بين السكان العرب والأكراد في المناطق التي تشهد مواجهات. ويتهم بعض أطراف المعارضة السورية فئة من الأكراد، لاسيما حزب الاتحاد بالتنسيق مع النظام. ولم تنجح المفاوضات بين الأطراف الكردية والائتلاف السوري المعارض في ضم الأحزاب الكردية الأساسية اليه.​


shamtimes​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أغسطس 2013)

متابع ...​


----------



## fouad78 (1 أغسطس 2013)

*بالتفاصيل: معركة المطاحن بريف دمشق و أكثر من 1000 مسلح قتيل خلال 3أيام*

*بالتفاصيل: معركة المطاحن بريف دمشق و أكثر من 1000 مسلح قتيل خلال 3أيام*​ 





​ 

المكان :ريف دمشق – الغوطة الشرقية - مطاحن الغزلانية 
الزمان : 28/7/2013 حتى 31/7/2013
الأهمية : عدا عن الأهمية الأقتصادية المطاحن تعتبر نقطة سيطرة ومراقبة مهمة جدا وذلك بسبب ارتفاع مبانيها 11 طابق وعدم وجود ما يعيق المشاهدة في كل الاتجاهات ومن المطاحن تشاهد ساحات المطار بسهولة ووضوح . ومن يسيطر على المطاحن يعيق الحركة على طريق المطار وحتى المطار نفسه وتكون ضاحية العاملين في المطار تحت ارهابهم 
التفاصيل : منتصف ليل 28/7/2013 قام ما يقارب 1300 مسلح من كتائب الغوطة الارهابية باعتماد حتيتة التركمان مكان تجمع لهم من مختلف أنحاء الغوطة الشرقية بمختلف أنواع الأسلحة والتوجه نحو اقتحام مطاحن الغزلانية في أغبى قرار يتخذونه في الغوطة الشرقية منذ بدء الأحداث في الغوطة الشرقية .
قام المسلحون بالهجوم بهذه الأعداد ونتيجة ضعف الحماية للمطاحن وقلة الأعداد انسحب العناصر ودخلها المسلحون خلال ساعات وقاموا باستهداف ضاحية المطار بالهاون ما أسفر عن وقوع شهيدين وعدد من الجرحى عدا وضعيات القنص التي حاول المسلحون ان يتخذوها وفشلوا ولكن ماذا حصل بعد ذلك ؟؟
كانت خطة المسلحين اقتحام المطاحن وسرقة الطحين والقمح منها نتيجة عدم دخول هذه المواد للغوطة منذ أكثر من عام وما ان دخلوا المطاحن حتى لبت قوات الحرس الجمهوري و الدفاع الوطني النداء وخلال ساعات كانت المطاحن مطوقة بالكامل والمئات من المسلحون في الداخل وقام القائد العسكري بعرض اقتراح على المسلحين بتسليم أنفسهم لكن المسلحين أبوا ذلك رغم معرفتهم أنه لن يخرج أحد حياً من المكان .
كان أمام القيادة الميدانية خيارين أما اقتحام المطاحن وبالتالي سنخسر أعداد من الشهداء أو استهداف المسلحين من بعيد وفعلاً كان القرار بحرق المكان بمن فيه وألا تسقط قطرة دم واحدة من عناصرنا .
ظنت المجموعات المسلحة أن بدخولها المطاحن قد انتهت المعركة لكن المعركة هنا بدأت وتم رصد كل تحركاتهم وقصفهم بسلاح المدفعية والصواريخ بكثافة نارية لا نظير لها وحاول المسلحون ليل البارحة بمحاولة نقل عشرات القتلى منهم من المطاحن لكن رجال الحرس الجهوري كانوا بالمرصاد فقتلوا كل من حاول الخروج .
اعلامياً : الاعلام السوري لم يتطرأ الى الحدث وانتظر نتيجة هذه المعركة وتصويرها أما الاعلام الآخر فهلل لهذه المغامرة بل وادعى بأنه تمت السيطرة على المطاحن متناسين مايحصل للمسلحين بداخلها بل ادعت الجزيرة منتصف ليل البارحة بأن المسلحون سيطروا على الجسر الخامس "اي سيطروا على طريق المطار" وهذا الخبر كان كاب يندرج ضمن حملة التضليل .
من جهة أخرى كانت المجموعات المسلحة تقوم بالتجمع من جديد في حتيتة التركمان في محاولة يائسة لفك الخناق عن مسلحي المطاحن وكان كل ذلك تحت أعين الجيش فتم تدمير أكثر من رتل تحرك في المكان وكانت صليات الصواريخ لاتكاد تتوقف في المنطقة وأيضاً تساقط العشرات من المسلحين في المكان لتكون المذبحة قبل المذبحة الكبرى في المطاحن .
مصدر عسكري خاص لصفحة مساكن الحرس الجمهوري على الفيس بوك أكد بأنه تمت استعادة المطاحن مساء اليوم ولم يخرج مسلح منها حياً وتم القضاء على أكثر من ألف مسلح واعتقال العدد الباقي بعد تسليم أسلحتهم وأكد المصدر بأن الخسائر المادية كبيرة واستشهد عدد من بواسلنا أثناء التصدي لمحاولة الاقتحام في الساعات الأولى وتم عطب آليتين .​ 
تنويــه || الخريطة المرفقة تظهر مكان معركة خبز المسلحين ​ 
أعد التقرير بالاستناد لمصادر عسكرية من أرض الحدث.​ 

shamtimes​


----------



## fouad78 (1 أغسطس 2013)

*العماد الفريج: واثقون منذ البداية في القدرة على تحقيق النصر ولولا ذلك لما صمدت سورية*

*العماد الفريج: واثقون منذ البداية في القدرة على تحقيق النصر ولولا ذلك لما صمدت سورية*​ 




​ 


وجه وزير الدفاع العماد فهد جاسم الفريج التحية لرجال جيشنا الباسل في يوم عيدهم والذين يسطرون أروع الملاحم.

وقال العماد الفريج في حديث للتلفزيون العربي السوري اليوم: نحن واثقون منذ البداية في القدرة على تحقيق النصر ولولا ذلك لما صمدت سورية، مؤكدا أن قوة الجيش العربي السوري كانت وما زالت تشكل الشغل الشاغل لأعدائنا لذلك هم يسعون إلى استهدافه.

وأضاف العماد الفريج إن سورية تقود الحرب ليس فقط في مواجهة الإرهاب والإرهابيين بل تواجه أنظمة حكم عربية وإقليمية وتحارب الإرهاب نيابة عن العالم أجمع.

وتابع العماد الفريج بالقول إن الجيش العربي السوري حمل الهم القومي لعقود وهذا لم يعجب الأعداء لذلك نقول لهم خسئتم وسيبقى جيشنا يعلم دروسا في الوطنية ولن يتمكن أحد من كسره.

جهينة نيوز​


----------



## fouad78 (1 أغسطس 2013)

*كاتب تركي: أردوغان مسؤول عن مقتل آلاف السوريين*

*كاتب تركي: أردوغان مسؤول عن مقتل آلاف السوريين*​ 




​ 

حمل الكاتب الصحفي التركي أوغور دوندار رئيس الوزراء التركي رجب طيب أردوغان ووزير خارجيته داود أوغلو المسؤولية عن مقتل الآلاف من أبناء الشعب السوري عبر السماح لمقاتلي تنظيم القاعدة الإرهابي و"الجهاديين" العالميين بالتسلل إلى سورية عبر الحدود التركية بعد تدريبهم وتسليحهم بدعم من حكومة حزب العدالة والتنمية ليقتلوا الشعب السوري والمسلمين من أجل حماية أمن إسرائيل.

ولفت الكاتب دوندار في مقال نشرته صحيفة "سوزجو" إلى ازدواجية المعايير في مواقف أردوغان مذكرا بالتزامه الصمت أمام جرائم استهداف المساجد في سورية وجريمة اغتيال العلامة محمد سعيد رمضان البوطي التي قضى خلالها أيضا عشرات المصلين وأصيب العشرات.

وأضاف الكاتب إن أردوغان يعرف أن تنظيم القاعدة هو الذي استهدف العلامة البوطي لمواقفه الوطنية متسائلا عن كيفية محاسبة حكومة حزب العدالة والتنمية التي تسببت بقتل عشرات الآلاف من السوريين في الدنيا والآخرة.

وقال الكاتب إن أردوغان لا يحترم حق الحياة لمعارضيه حيث وصف مقتل 5 مواطنين أتراك خلال المظاهرات الاحتجاجية التي اجتاحت البلاد "بعدة أشخاص قتلوا أثناء ممارستهم العنف ضد الشرطة" بينما عبر عن موقف مغاير إزاء مقتل مواطنين مصريين و"التزام العالم الصمت أمام مقتلهم".

ولفت الكاتب إلى تصريحات اجمان باغيش وزير شؤون الاتحاد الأوروبي عقب التفجير الذي استهدف السفارة التركية في الصومال من قبل مجموعة مرتبطة بتنظيم القاعدة بأنه "بمثابة رسالة لتركيا لتلتزم حدودها التي تجاوزتها" وأضاف الكاتب ساخرا "الوزير باغيش على حق لأن حكومة حزب العدالة والتنمية تجاوزت حدها في دعم التنظيمات الإرهابية الدموية أمثال القاعدة ومشاركتها في الجرائم الإنسانية".


جهينة نيوز​


----------



## fouad78 (1 أغسطس 2013)

*الاستخبارات التركية تدرب مقاتلي "القاعدة" والجماعات الإرهابية في سورية*

*الاستخبارات التركية تدرب مقاتلي "القاعدة" والجماعات الإرهابية في سورية*​ 






​ 
أكدت صحيفة "الثبات" أن التطورات الأخيرة في الملف الكردي في سورية، كشفت مدى التورط التركي مع الجماعات التكفيرية التي أعلنت حرباً على الأكراد لحساب الدولة التركية التي مدت إليهم يد المساعدة على مختلف أنواعها، إلى درجة السماح لهم بإدخال الدبابات عبر الحدود التركية للضغط على الأكراد وجرهم إلى الحضن التركي؛ على غرار التجربة العراقية.

فقد رمت تركيا بكل ثقلها السياسي والعسكري لمنع "الكابوس الكردي" من التحقق على حدودها الجنوبية مع سورية، في مفارقة لافتة مصدرها أنها تقوم بشيء مشابه، لكن لهدف معاكس مع أكراد العراق، الذين تشجعهم من أجل الاستقلال عن دولتهم الأم.

وقالت الصحيفة: المعلومات والوقائع تفيد بأن تنسيقاً على مستوى رفيع يجري بين الاستخبارات التركية والجماعات التكفيرية التي بمنزلة "الفتى المدلل" لها من بين كل القوى الموجودة على الساحة السورية، على قاعدة أن قيام "إمارة الخلافة" على حدود تركيا الجنوبية هو أسهل بكثير من قيام حكم ذاتي كردي "انفصالي"، فتركيا هي "دولة خلافة" بالمفهوم الأردوعاني، ومن الأسهل بالنسبة إليها التعامل مع الأيديولوجيات من التعامل مع القوميات.

وتحدثت المعلومات الواردة من تركيا عن تجميع الاستخبارات التركية لـ70 من قيادات الجماعات التكفيرية العاملة في سورية، بالإضافة إلى قادة الجماعات المقاتلة التي ترفع راية ما يسمى "الجيش الحر"، وتم حثها على توحيد جهودها لمقاتلة الأكراد ومنعهم من التفكير بأي نوع من النشاط المزعج لتركيا، ثم توجته بلقاء مع زعيم أكراد سورية صالح المسلّم وتخييره بواسطة الترغيب والترهيب بين "الكيان الانفصالي" والغضب التركي، وتلقى وعوداً بتقديم تسهيلات "حدودية" مقابل الانضمام إلى المقاتلين العاملين تحت راية التحالف المناهض لسورية.

وفي تقرير موسع نشرته جريدة "طرف" التركية، ألقت الصحيفة المعروفة بنفسها المعارض لحكومة "العدالة والتنمية" الضوء على العلاقة بين النظام التركي والجماعات التكفيرية، وتحت عنوان "منتسبو القاعدة يقولون كلمة السر في تركيا قبل الدخول إلى سورية" كتبت الصحيفة نقلاً عن شخصيات مقربة من "تنظيم القاعدة" لتكشف كيف يتم نقل منتسبي القاعدة من اسطنبول إلى سورية، وقالت الصحيفة إن "القادمين من أفغانستان والشيشان ينقلون إلى الحدود السورية، وهناك يدلون للمخابرات والشرطة والجيش التركي إلى أي منظمة واسم القائد الذي ينتمون إليه، ثم يسمح لهم بعبور الحدود إلى سورية"، وأكدت الصحيفة أن "العديد من أعضاء الشرطة التركية المتقاعدين يقومون بتدريب عناصر القاعدة في سورية".

واللافت أن الأمر لا يقتصر على الحدود، بل يتعداه إلى العمق، حيث إن السلطات التركية اضطرت إلى معالجة قضية قتلة الكاهن السوري من خلال اعتقالهم نتيجة ضغط دولي، لكن الإخراج أتى فاشلاً لجهة الإعلان عن اعتقالهم في قونيا؛ في العمق التركي، ما يؤشر إلى مدى تغلغل هؤلاء في تلك البلاد التي بدأت معارضتها برفع الصوت لإنقاذها من المستقبل الآتي.


جهينة نيوز​


----------



## aalyhabib (1 أغسطس 2013)

متابع....
​


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أغسطس 2013)

*رائع يا فؤاد .. يسلم إيديك ..
لدي خبر مؤلم وخبر مفرح، الخبر المؤلم استشهاد 20 جندي في انفجار مستودع ذخيرة بعد أن أصابه صاروخ محلي الصنع في حمص.

الخبر المفرح:
عاجل : الأسد يزور داريا المحرّرة في ريف دمشق:
صور من الزيارة:
1 :




2 :




3 :




** "لم يستطع العدو قتل عزّة وشجاعة السوريين رغم كلّ محاولاته ومحاولات من  يقف وراءه.. لأنّه وجد جيشاً لا يعرف الهزيمة والخوف.. جيشاً دبّ الرعب في  قلوب الإرهابيين وحمى الوطن منهم وما يزال."

 الرئيس الأسد لرجال قواتنا المسلّحة خلال تفقده إحدى وحداتها في داريا بمناسبة عيد الجيش العربي السوري – 1 آب 2013. *

​


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أغسطس 2013)

* عاجل | ريف أريحا :





 مصدر ميداني ل شبكة اخبار ادلب الخضراء المؤيدة | G.E.N.N  في ريف أريحا يفيدنا ببدأ تطهير الجيش العربي السوري لقرية كفرنجد بعد أن  طهر معترم من دنس المرتزقة الارهابيين البارحة و اشتباكات عنيفة جدا تجري  على اطراف القرية مع ورود أنباء عن طلب الارهابيين مؤازرة بسبب عدد قتلاهم  الكبير .

 صورة توضيحية للقرى التي يطهرها الجيش
... 
 اورم الجوز ... نفذت المهمة
 معترم ... نفذت المهمة
 كفر نجد ... 60 %
 أريحا ... قادمون لسحقكم عن بكرة أبيكم يا إرهابيين

*


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أغسطس 2013)

fouad78 قال:


> *بالتفاصيل: معركة المطاحن بريف دمشق و أكثر من 1000 مسلح قتيل خلال 3أيام*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*فيديو بسيط طرحه الإرهابيون لبعض قتلاهم وجرحاهم في المعركة، لكن يرجى الحذر المشاهد فيه قاسية:
*​[YOUTUBE]uGPvHMLp8zs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أغسطس 2013)

*هام | كفرنجد : 

مصدر ميداني ل شبكة اخبار ادلب الخضراء المؤيدة | G.E.N.N في اريحا يزودنا بخبر مقتل الارهابي الخطير "أحمد عبد الحميد عفنان" من قرية فيلون في إشتباكات كفرنجد رفقة عدد كبير من الارهابيين على يد الجيش العربي السوري .

الصورة لجثة الارهابي بعد مصرعه .
*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أغسطس 2013)

*‏السبت‏، 03‏ آب‏، 2013



أوقات الشام


هذا ما صرح به هينري غينو مستشار ساركوزي لشؤون الشرق الاوسط في لقاء أمس على ال TV5 eur :

بعد سنتان من دعم سياسي وعسكري للمعارضة السورية يخرج الاسد بكامل اناقته في دمشق متجولا بدون صوت رصاصة واحدة .

خروج الاسد مهنئاً لجيشه في شوارع العاصمة السورية هو رسالة تحدي للغرب كله واعلان نصر من طرفه .

الاليزيه مستاء من التقارير الكاذبة عن تقدم المعارضة في ساحات الاشتباك .
حتى الحل السياسي بات ينظر اليه الاسد كمكسب مشروع ومستحق نتيجة تقدم قواته.

الاسد اثبت للروس بان رهانهم عليه في مكانه .

الاسد اليوم لم يعد يهتم باي تسوية سياسية لقد قرأت الغرور في عينيه واي حل سياسي لن يكون محط اهتمامه الا اذا وافق رؤيته .

الغرب اليوم انتهى من فكرة اسقاط الاسد عسكريا بشكل تام .

طلبت من احدى الشخصيات السورية المعارضة ترجمة كلام الاسد مع جنوده فأجابني : يا سيد غينو لا يهم هذه دعاية رخيصة ونحن ادرى بمثل هذه التصرفات التي تهدف الى رفع معنويات جنوده المنهارة .
يجيب غينو : لا اظن سيدي ان كلامك الآن له مكان من المنطق فهذا الجندي على ظهر دبابته كان يرقص ويضحك ويلوح بالعلم السوري ويبحث عن الكاميرا ليوصل ابتساماته اليكم .. 

الاسد قلب المعادلة اليوم وقد نشهد انتصار قريب لدكتاتور امام الدول الديمقراطية .
هينري غينو مهندس التدخل العسكري الفرنسي بليبيا اعتنق فكرة اسقاط الاسد سنتان 
ولم ينجح.
اليوم بدأ حملة مع اليسار الفرنسي ضد الرئيس هولاند واضعا امامه الاخفاق الفرنسي في الازمة السورية .

ترجمة يوسف أوغلي - خاص بشبكة أخبار سورية SNN



المصدر : وكالة أوقات الشام الإعلامية الأسد المنتصر يثير جنون الفرنسيين: كيف يخرج متجولا بكامل أناقته في ريف دمشق ؟ http://www.shamtimes.net/news_de.php?PartsID=1&NewsID=9981#ixzz2arcLxBSa 
Follow us: @shamtimes on Twitter | shamtimes on Facebook


فيديو زيارة السيد الرئيس بشار الأسد التفقدية لبعض وحدات قواتنا المسلحة في منطقة داريا بريف دمشق
*


[YOUTUBE]sWv2DG3_TzA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أغسطس 2013)

*سؤال ليك يا انطاكى هو تركيبة الجيش عندكوا ازاى بالظبط

يعنى قاصرة على طائفة معينة ولا موجود فيه كل الطوائف
*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أغسطس 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *سؤال ليك يا انطاكى هو تركيبة الجيش عندكوا ازاى بالظبط
> 
> يعنى قاصرة على طائفة معينة ولا موجود فيه كل الطوائف
> *



*الجيش السوري خدمة إلزامية، ولا يوجد حالات تخلي، فالجميع ملزمون من الخدمة إلا ضمن شروط محددة تطبق على الجميع، ولا يوجد أي قرار فردي أو إداري، وبالتالي حتماً الجيش يمثل الجميع بالتساوي.
*


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أغسطس 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *الجيش السوري خدمة إلزامية، ولا يوجد حالات تخلي، فالجميع ملزمون من الخدمة إلا ضمن شروط محددة تطبق على الجميع، ولا يوجد أي قرار فردي أو إداري، وبالتالي حتماً الجيش يمثل الجميع بالتساوي.
> *



*وقد رأيتم الإنشقاقات من كل الرتب العسكرية بكميات ليست قليلة، ومن انشقوا هم أصحاب الفكر الإخواني فقط وليس كل المسلمين السنة، وبالتالي يمكن لك تخيل نسبتهم .. سابقاً من قرية الرستن السنية كان يوجد 1500 ضابط انشق جزء منهم وبقي عدد أكبر.

هناك مناطق في سوريا تتجه للجيش كثيراً وخاصة المناطق الفقير ولذلك مثلما الرستن تتجه كذلك ريف الساحل الفقير مشهور بهذا الأمر ويغلب عليه الطائفة العلوية لهذا لها نسبة أكبر من وجودها الحقيقي في المجتمع. هذا كل ما في الأمر 

بعد استشهاد وزير الدفاع المسيحي السابق اليوم وزير الدفاع سني، ويبدو جلياً أن وزير الدفاع ليس بلا دور كما يدعون بل هو المحرك الرئيسي لأن سياسة الجيش تغير من أسلوب الحمائم على زمن الوزير السابق إلى أسلوب الصقور على زمن الوزير الحالي، وهذا بحسب انتماء كل منهما.
*


----------



## grges monir (3 أغسطس 2013)

تغيير الاوضاع فى مصر وسوريا ضد الارهابين 
ضربة  قاسمة لمن راهن على هذة الجماعات
نطلب من الرب ان نرى الانتصار الحاسم فى مصر وسوريا على الارهاب


----------



## The Antiochian (3 أغسطس 2013)

*النائب الكويتي خالد الشطي : بشار الأسد إنتصر
*[YOUTUBE]1Z7DV7gi5FM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aalyhabib (3 أغسطس 2013)

ألف  مبروك  مقدما  من  القلب  للشعب  السوري
وعقبال  النصر  المكتمل  وخروج  الأرهابيين  من  البلاد
​


----------



## The Antiochian (4 أغسطس 2013)

*
اليوم حدث هجوم طائفي قذر على قرى للعلويين في ريف اللاذقية الشمالي مصدره الإرهابيين المتدفقين من تركيا، وقد تبنى الهجوم تنظيم القاعدة ، والدولة الإسلامية في الشام والعراق، وبعض التكتلات الإرهابية المشابهة .. وقد أسموا الهجوم باسم أمهم الحميراء عائشة ..

أدى لاستشهاد حوالي من 15 جندي سوري وأكثر من 10 مدنيين قنصاً وتهجير المدنيين من 4 قرى وسيطرة الإرهابيين عليها، ثم بدأت التعزيزات تتدفق من الساحل البطل عبر الجيش السوري واللجان الشعبية وجماعات المقاومة السورية المتخصصون في حرب الشوارع والجبال، وكتائب البعث وبعض التشكيلات الأخرى .. وبدأت دفة المعركة تقلب لصالحنا، والأنباء تكثر عن استرجاع نقطتين مما خسرنا، ولا هدوء حتى استرجاع كافة النقاط وسحق المهاجمين ..

تشكيلة صور لفطائس الإرهابيين:
فطيسة ليبي من جرذان الناتو..




فطيستان في صورة واحدة من صفحات الإرهابيين:




فطيسة فريد من نوعه:




فطيسة تقليدي المظهر:




فطيسة سعودي من بلد الدواب والبهائم التي قدمت للبشرية حضارة مهمة في الإرهاب، ولاحظوا ابتسامة الفطيسة لأن الحورية تستقبله:




الساحل السوري خط أحمر أيها الأنجاس
*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 أغسطس 2013)

*
صورة أخرى لإرهابي فاطس .. فلا مزح مع الساحل البطل ..



*


----------



## The Antiochian (4 أغسطس 2013)

*تتمة الخبر السابق:
‏شبكة اخبار ادلب الخضراء المؤيدة | G.E.N.N‏



عاجل - اللاذقية :

الاخبار التي تاتي من ريف اللاذقية عبر جهاز اللاسلكي رائعة جدا جدا جدا .

الجيش العربي السوري و الاهالي يسحقون العشرات من المرتزقة وقادتهم.

الاخبار اخر السهرة
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 أغسطس 2013)

* اسلوبك روعة  تنفع تكون مراسل صحفى فى التليفزيون بجد اسلوب شيق واللفاظ كمان  جميلة​*


----------



## The Antiochian (5 أغسطس 2013)

*كل الشكر لك أخي الحبيب على التشجيع وأنا فعلاً ممتن لك .. سأتابع الأخبار بخصوص ما حدث بالأمس:

أولاً أنقل لكم تقرير المعركة الشامل من هذه الشبكة التي أثق بها جداً :
ريف اللاذقية :

خاص لـ ‫#‏شبكة_أخبار_إدلب_الخضراء_المؤيدة‬ :

مصدر عسكري ميداني :

الجيش العربي السوري و القوات الرديفة له تعلن استعادة السيطرة على مرصد " بارودة " و مرصد " إنباته " الاستراتيجيين في محيط بلدة سلمى قرب الحدود التركيّة ..

و قوات الدفاع الوطني مدعومة بتغطية مدفعية و صاروخية كثيفة استطاعت استعادة قريتي " بيت الشكوحي & البلوطة " التي دخلها مرتزقة العدو الصهيوني فجر اليوم الاحد ..

من جهة أخرى نجح الجيش العربي السوري و بمساندة الدفاع الوطني و المقاومة السوريّة بحماية أهالي قرى " عرامو , تلا , الجزء المحرر من كفرية " بعد هجوم العدو عليها دون تمكنه من اقتحامها بعد المقاومة الشرسة من حماة الديار التي انتقلت مع ساعات العصر إلى هجوم مضاد أدى لسحق العشرات من كلاب النصرة ..

علما أن هدف الهجوم الرئيسي , و هو وصول المعارك إلى الحفّة و صلنفة لإعادة إحياء الخلايا النائمة و مد المعارك قدر الإمكان إلى عمق الريف اللاذقاني قد باءت بالفشل بشكل كامل , و استطاع حماة الديار من الجيش و القوات الرديفة صد الهجوم بنجاح و استوعبو الضربة الأولى و نهضوا و بدأوا بالهجوم المضاد الذي حصد أرواح أعداد كبيرة باعتراف العدو غصّت بهم مستشفيات العدو التركي الحدودية ..

و نشير إلى أن تعزيزات " نوعيّة " بالعدد و العتاد وصلت بالفعل إلى ريف اللاذقية الشمالي رغم قرب حسم المعركة لصالح حماة الديار فيما يشير إلى هجوم كبير مرتقب للجيش العربي السوري على أوكار الإرهاب فيما تبقّى من ريف اللاذقية الشمالي وصولا للحدود مع لواء اسكندرون السوري المحتل ..

حصيلة المعارك استشهاد حوالي 10 مقاتلين من الجيش العربي السوري و قوات الدفاع الوطني , و لا شهداء بصفوف المقاومة السوريّة و الحمد لله ..

و استشهاد حوالي 15 مدني بعضهم من عائلة واحدة و سقوط أكثر من 60 جريح بعضهم بحالة خطرة جدا بسبب رصاص القنص أثناء فرارهم من المعارك معظمهم من النساء و الأطفال ..

و من جهة العدو , تم توثيق أسماء ما يزيد عن 30 قتيل , و المصادر الميدانية تتحدّث عن سحق أكثر من 200 جرذ من مرتزقة العدو الصهيوني قتل أغلبهم بقذائف المدفعية الثقيلة و الطيران الحربي و راجمات الصواريخ التي حسمت المعركة بشكل كبير ..

حماة الديار عليكم سلام ..



‏قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv‏
مصدر عسكري سوري للميادين : مقتل قائد لواء التوحيد قحطان حاج محمد ) خلال الاشتباكات بين الجيش السوري ومسلحي المعارضة بريف اللاذقية الشمالي الشرقي ...

الصورة له:






هام | ريف اللاذقية :

مصدر خاص ل شبكة اخبار ادلب الخضراء المؤيدة | G.E.N.N يورد لنا مقتل الارهابي "ابو المغيره السوري" في اشتباكات ريف اللاذقية على يد الجيش العربي السوري اليوم و هو من دمشق. 

الصورة : للارهابي الفاطس







هام | ريف اللاذقية :

مصدر خاص ل شبكة اخبار ادلب الخضراء المؤيدة | G.E.N.N في ريف اللاذقية يورد مقتل الارهابي الفاطس "ابو عبد الرحمن المصراتي" من ليبيا و هو تابع لما يسمى تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام على يد الجيش العربي السوري في ريف اللاذقية .

الصورة للارهابي الفاطس .







هام | ريف اللاذقية :

مصدر محلي ل شبكة اخبار ادلب الخضراء المؤيدة | G.E.N.N في ريف اللاذقية يورد لنا مقتل الارهابي "وليد اوسي" في اشتباكات ريف اللاذقية على يد الجيش العربي السوري البطل .

نعتذر عن نشر صورة الجثث بسبب قوانين الفيس بوك بعد ورود إنذار للصفحة






ريف اللاذقية :

مصدر خاص ل شبكة اخبار ادلب الخضراء المؤيدة | G.E.N.N في ريف اللاذقية يورد مقتل قائد كتائب العز بن عبد السلام الارهابية "الارهابي الفاطس الملازم أول معتز" من مدينة جبلة في اشتباكات اليوم .

(لا توجد صورة متوفرة له)


هام جدا | ريف اللاذقية :

مصدر خاص ل شبكة اخبار ادلب الخضراء المؤيدة | G.E.N.N في ريف اللاذقية يورد مقتل قائد كتيبة التوحيد التابعة لألوية صقور الشام الارهابية "الارهابي الفاطس قحطان حاج محمد" على يد الجيش العربي السوري البطل في ريف اللاذقية .

الصورة للارهابي الفطس .





علماً أني قرأت في إحدى الصفحات الإرهابية أن الإرهابيين (قبل طرح التقرير الشامل الذي نقلته لكم) كانوا قد اعترفوا بانسحابهم من بعض النقاط تحت القصف الذي أدى لمقتل 19 إرهابياً منهم حسب اعترافهم..

الساحل خط أحمر لا يستطيع أي جيش في العالم احتلاله ..
*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 أغسطس 2013)

*
للأسف سقط مطار منغ ولكن نحن الرابحون ..

خسرنا النقطة الشمالية الوحيدة التي كانت بين أيدينا، والتي صمدت أكثر من عام ونصف على الحصار والهجمات الإرهابية بالآلاف والتي لا تعد ولا تحصى رغم أن عدد الجنود داخل المطار بضعة مئات لا أكثر .. استشهد نصفهم..

أقول نحن الرابحون لأنه قبل فترة بعيدة من الزمن كتب أحد الشهداء من جنود المطار على حسابه على الفيس بوك أن أبطالنا دفنوا داخل سور المطار حتى ذلك الوقت 463 إرهابياً بالضبط .. وأما خارج أسواره فقد قتلوا آلافاً لا يعلم بعددهم إلا الله ..

أقول نحن الرابحون لأن معظم الصامدين تمكنوا من الانسحاب بالمدرعات بسلام ووصلوا لمنطقة آمنة وعدد الشهداء قليل وأما عدد الإرهابيين القتلى في الهجمة الأخيرة كان كبيراً جداً لدرجة انسحاب تنظيم القاعدة من الهجوم لكثرة قتلاه (رغم أنه عادة لا يهتم لفطائسه مهما كثروا) .. لكن جماعات أخرى من الداغستانيين والشيشان والبدو ومختلف أشكال الإسلاميين خاضوا هجمة أخرى كانت ستغلبهم فقرر الأبطال بالتنسيق مع قرى موالية قريبة الانسحاب وتمكنوا من ذلك ..

أقول نحن الرابحون لأن المتابع للفيديوهات سيعلم أنهم كوكتيل إرهابي غير سوري .. وأن جنودنا سوريون وسوريون فقط بخلاف كل ما يقال ..

وحدثت عملية قصف مكثف بعد الانسحاب أدت بحسب صفحات الإرهابيين لخسائر كبيرة قرأت عنها في صفحاتهم بنفسي ..
..

وهناك أخبار جميلة فبعد أن نقلت لكم أخبار السيطرة على 3 قرى في ريف محافظة إدلب وتحديداً في ريف مدينة أريحا تمت اليوم السيطرة على مدينة أريحا نفسها بالكامل ..
*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 أغسطس 2013)

*
الفطيسة المقرفة المقززة معاذ عبد الرحيم ..سعودي نجس تم ارساله من محطة مطار منغ ببطاقة مباشرة الى جهنم




وأنقل لكم من صفحات الإرهابيين وهم يتحدثون عن فطائسهم:



			العربية ـ قبل قليل : 
ـ تحرير كامل المطار و انسحاب ثلاث دبابات باتجاه مواقع حزب العمال
الكردستاني بعفرين 
ـ رد جنوني على تحرير مطار منغ عسكري 
ـ أكثر من 15 شهيدا و عشرات الجرحى بقصف بمدافع الهاون على مدرسة 
عين جالوت .
ـ عشرات الشهداء و الجرحى بقصف على اعزاز و حصيلة اولية تتحدث عن 5 
شهداء . 
ـ شهيد بالأتارب و جرحى . 
ـ قصف بالطيران الحربي على تل رفعت و بصواريخ ارض ارض غراد على دارة 
عزة و بسكود على محيط منغ و على اعزاز .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 أغسطس 2013)

*من صفحات الإرهابيين عن قتلاهم:*

*



			منذ 39 دقيقة "سقوط 15 شهيد وعدد من الجرحى بعد سقوط صاروخ أطلقته عصابات الأسد على تل رفعت"

منذ 56دقيقة "مجزرة يرتكبها الجيش الأسدي يسقط فيها 48 شهيد في اعزاز عقب قصف المدينة بثلاثة صواريخ"
...
"""عشرات الشهداء والجرحى نتيجة قصف قوات النظام لمدينة اعزاز بالبراميل المتفجرة ومازالت عمليات البحث عن جثث الشهداء جارية"""

""الفزعة يا أهل الخير الفزعة يا أهل حلب الرجاء التوجه فورا إلى المشافي الميدانية في حلب للتبرع بالدم عدد الشهداء كبير والإصابات خطيرة وأخوانكم بحاجة ماسة للتبرع بالدم"""

اسماء الذين قتلـــــوا في معركة مطـار منـّغ حسب ما ودرنا من أســماء ومن صفحاتهـم: قبـل ساعة:

ـــ طارق عصام حموش 28 عام
ـــ احمد عصام حموش
ـــ محمد علي الكردي
ـــ زياد حامد عبد العظيم خالد 32عام
ــ احمد جاسم العمر 39 عام
عمر شكري
عمر الكنج
وشهيدين مجهولي الهوية
محمد زكي حسين 40 عام
احمد عمر شكري 23 عام
مصطفى فهد كسيبة 25 عام

إلى جهنم و بئس المصير , جاري تحويل ريف حلب الشمالي ( ريف القاعدة الشمالي ) إلى متحف لصواريخنا بمختلف أنواعها من السكود للزلزال للراجمات لصواريخ الطائرات و المدفعية إلى البراميل المقدّسة ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أغسطس 2013)

*النصر  قادم  لا  محاله*
*لمن يدافع  عن قضيه  مقدسه  للوطن*​ 
*ضد  أوباش  مرتزقه  قادمه  *​*بتمويل  من موزه *
*و*
*كلبــوجان وأحدب   القاعده      *​ 
*ربنا  يحفظ  سوريا  وشعبها*​


----------



## The Antiochian (6 أغسطس 2013)

*بالإضافة للخبر السيء حول سقوط مطار منغ العسكري وتفاصيله، توجد أخبار جيدة:

روسيا اليوم

هذا بينما أعلنت المصادر الحكومية عن إعادة الأمن والاستقرار إلى المساحة الممتدة بين الغوطة والوعر وحي القرابيص في حمص، وكذلك إلى قرى في المنطقة الساحلية تعرضت لهجمات في عملية أطلق عليها من قبل المعارضة عملية "تحرير الساحل". وأفادت المصادر الحكومية بتقدم القوات النظامية في حي باب هود في مدينة حمص، وقالت هذه المصادر إن اشتباكات وقعت في مناطق المشرفة وتلبيسة وبلدة الحصن ومزارع الزارة وبلدتي كيسين وتلدو في ريف حمص. وكذلك وقعت اشتباكات في العديد من مناطق محافظة درعا. 

http://arabic.rt.com/news/623140/ :روسيا اليوم



وهناك تقدم في المنطقة المتبقية للإرهابيين في حمص والتي نقلت لكم صورتها ضمن خريطة حمص، بالإضافة لتأكيد خبر روسيا اليوم، أنقل لكم عن صفحة أحد الإعلاميين السوريين الميدانيين الذين أثق فيهم جداً:



خبر التقدم في المنطقة المتبقية:

سيطرت قوات الجيش على عدد من كتل البناء الواقعة جنوب جامع خالد بن الوليد والفاصلة بين حي الخالدية و حمص القديمة كما سيطر الجيش أيضاً على كتلتي بناء شمال مبنى سيتي سنتر على طريق حماه في حي جورة الشياح .


تأكيد خبر روسيا اليوم:

مقتل 15 مسلحاً وإصابة عدد آخر إثر اشتباك مع قوات الجيش في البساتين الفاصلة بين الوعر والقرابيص والجيش يعلن إحكام السيطرة على هذه البساتين .






*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 أغسطس 2013)

*
فيديو لتدريبات أبطال المقاومة السورية على خطوط إحدى الجبهات:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=442859259144306&set=vb.170596466412971&type=2&theater
*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 أغسطس 2013)

*عاااجل: ريف اللاذقية
قواتنا المسلحة تعيد الأمن والاستقرار إلى قريتي (عرامو) و(ستربة)، وتقضي على أعداد كبيرة من الإرهابيين في ريف المحافظة.
*


----------



## aalyhabib (6 أغسطس 2013)

*ربنا  يحفظ  سوريا  وشعبها*

*النصر  قادم  إنشاء  الله*
​


----------



## The Antiochian (6 أغسطس 2013)

*شكراً أخي الغالي ..

أخبار جميلة جداً عن أسود مطار منغ الذين قتلوا خلال عام آلاف الإرهابيين .. سقط المطار بعد عام من الحصار .. والمفاجأة أن معظمهم بخير .. يا رب المجد لك ..

**عاجل | ريف حلب الشمالي :

مطار منّغ الأسطوري :

 خاص و حصري لـ ‫#‏شبكة_أخبار_إدلب_الخضراء_المؤيدة‬ :
... 
 استطعنا أخيرا و الحمد لله التواصل مع رجال الله أساطير منّغ منذ قليل , و  بالتحديد مع عقيد من سريّة الدبابات التابعة للفرقة الاولى ممن وصلوا  بسلام و الحمد لله إلى عفرين ,  وتفاصيل المحادثة جاء فيها :

 تم  الانسحاب بعد الإفطار بعد التنسيق الكامل مع الاستخبارات الجويّة و عمليات  حلب و قوات الحماية الشعبية الكرديّة و قوات الدفاع الوطني في نبّل ..

 بقيت مجموعة من 15 استشهادي داخل المطار لتأمين عمليّة انسحابنا , على  رأسها قائد المطار الجديد الذي استشهد رفقة 9 أبطال آخرين و تم أسر 5 جنود  من رجال الله ..

 خرجت مجموعتنا بالدبابات باتجاه عفرين و قام  أبطالنا بضرب جبهة النصرة طول الطريق بقذائف الدبابات بينما كان الطيران  الحربي يرافقنا و يؤمن الطريق أمامنا و يستهدف أي رتل يحاول اللحاق بنا ..

 و في منطقة قريبة من عفرين قام إخوتنا الاكراد باستقبالنا و تأمين سلامتنا  و الهجوم على تجمعات جبهة النصرة التي كانت تلاحقنا و تم إبادتهم بشكل  كامل ..

 مجموعة ثانية من رجال الله قامت بالخروج من المطار باتجاه  نبّل و آخر اتصال لنا معهم كانوا قد تمكّنوا من الوصول إلى منطقة يتواجد  فيها أسود نبّل و تم تأمينهم و وصلوا إلى نبّل بخير و الحمد لله بتغطية  سلاح الجو ..

 نشكر قيادة القوى الجويّة على تأمين عملية الانسحاب و  تنفيذها بشكل دقيق و آمن و الشكر الجزيل لإخوتنا في عفرين و نبّل الذين  استقبلونا استقبال الأبطال ..

 الريف الحلبي الشمالي يشتعل منذ  مساء أمس و قتلى العدو بالمئات و البيئة الحاضنة سيتم سحقها و معنوياتنا  كما عهدتموها دوما , تعانق السحاب ..

 نحن أساطير منّغ و شهدائنا  خلّدوا أسمائهم بحروف من ذهب في تاريخ سورية , و سيبقى منّغ ستالينغراد  سورية الذي تحطمت على أبوابه أحلام أعداء الوطن ..

 العقيد عبد  الرحمن , العقيد عقل , العقيد محمد , المقدم أسامة , الملازم يامن ,  استطعنا التأكد من سلامتهم شخصيا و الحمد لله , و أكثر من 120 جندي وصل  بخير و الحمد لله للمناطق الآمنة ..

 نعتذر من استقبال رسائلكم  التي تطلب منّا التحقق من أسماء جنود الله في منّغ و التأكد من انسحابهم و  وصولهم بسلام , لا نستطيع تحمّل هذه المسؤولية حاليا بسبب تضارب الأسماء و  المصادر , يرجى مراجعة الوحدات و القيادات العسكرية التي يتبع إليها كل  مقاتل للتأكد من سلامته , و الأسماء وصلت إلى قيادات الفرق ..

 منّغ , يا قطعة من السما ..

 هنا , انتصر الدم على السيف ..
*

​


----------



## The Antiochian (6 أغسطس 2013)

*رويترز وخبر التقدم نحو «القرداحة»، مشكلة مصادر أم جهل جغرافي وعسكري!؟*

*المصدر:http://www.slabnews.com/article/33174 

فاجأ التقرير الذي عممته وكالة رويترز  عن تقدم المسلحين المعارضين باتجاه مدينة القرداحة مسقط رأس الرئيس بشار  الأسد الجميع، وخاصة الإعلاميين، ليس بسبب عدم توقع حصول هذا الأمر فحسب،  بل كون الخبر يأتي عكس سياق الأحداث الجارية منذ الأمس في تلك المنطقة،  فبعد سيطرة مسلحي المعارضة السورية والذين يتبع أغلبهم لتنظيم «دولة العراق  والشام الإسلامية» على مجموعة من القرى في ريف اللاذقية الشمالي، قام  الجيش السوري معززاً بألوية الدفاع الوطني بهجوم معاكس استرد خلاله عدد من  القرى وواصل اليوم تقدمه مستعيداً السيطرة على عرامو وستربة، بعدما احكم  سيطرته على «بيت الشكوحي» و«تلا» و «كفرية»، كذلك استعاد الجيش السوري  المراصد الثلاثة التي احتلها مسلحو المعارضة وهي انباتة وبارودة  والحمبوشية.

مع العلم أن رويترز التي اعتمدت في روايتها على مصادر الناشطين في شبكة شام  المعارضة، لم تدعم روايتها بأي مصدر مستقل آخر، ولم تورد أي مصدر رسمي في  مقابل رواية المعارضة بحجة «أن وسائل الإعلام الحكومية لم تعلق على الحدث»،  وهي تجاهلت حقيقة أن لا بيئة حاضنة للمسلحين في تلك المنطقة الأمر الذي  يشكك في إمكانية صمودها في المناطق التي دخلتها.

المفارقة الأخرى في رواية «رويترز» كانت تجاهلها التام لعدد الضحايا في  القرى التي سيطر عليها المسلحون، وخبر ارتكابهم مجازر راح ضحيتها العشرات،  وعددت الوكالة فقط قتلى الطرفين المتقاتلين نقلاً عن المرصد والشبكة  السورية لحقوق الإنسان.

هذه ليست السقطة الأولى التي تقع فيها رويترز في سوريا، وكان سبق للوكالة  أن اضطرت للاعتذار بعد نشرها صورة قالت أنها لمجزرة حصلت في سوريا، تبين  لاحقاً وعلى لسان ملتقطها المصور الإيطالي، أنها من العراق، كما سبق  للوكالة أن نشرت أخباراً عن سقوط مدن ومواقع عسكرية هامة واستراتيجية تبين  لاحقاً عدم سقوطها وأن الوكالة وقعت بفخ اعتمادها على الناشطين المعارضين  للرئيس الأسد كمصدر رئيسي للأخبار، وذلك يتضح جلياً في التقرير الأخير الذي  استند الى روايات ناشطين من عمان ومن الإئتلاف السوري المعارض بالإضافة  الى مقاتلين لم توضح الوكالة كيفية تواصلها معهم داخل ميدان المعركة في  جبال اللاذقية.

جغرافياً، يمكن لمن يريد التأكد من استحالة حصول التقدم بالشكل الذي عنونت  فيه رويترز خبرها، من خلال الاستعانة ببرنامج «غوغل إيرث» الذي يكشف أن  المسافة المقدرة بعشرين كيلومتر هي من بلدة سيطر عليها مسلحو المعارضة  لساعات فقط، وهي ليست معقلاً يمكنهم الاستفادة منه كنقطة انطلاق باتجاه  «القرداحة» بل على العكس يجعلهم هدفاً سهلاً لسلاح الجو السوري، والمدفعية  السورية، وهذا ما حصل لاحقاً حيث قام الطيران السوري والمدفعية والراجمات  بدك المواقع التي تقدم اليها المسلحون قبل بدء الهجوم المضاد الذي ادى الى  استعادة معظم تلك القرى وتسبب بخسائر فادحة للمسلحين. 

وقد نقلت صحيفة «الأخبار» اللبنانية عن  مصادر ميدانية وقوع 400 قتيل في  صفوف المسلحين. وأكدت أن التعزيزات التي وصلت إلى الجيش السوري مكّنته من  استعادة متأخرة لنقاط عدة كانت تقع تحت أيدي المسلحين.
حيث استعاد الجيش القسم الأكبر من المناطق التي احتلّها المسلحون، بعد قتله  6 من كبار قيادات المسلحين، وعلى رأسهم قائد لواء التوحيد وقائد معركة  تحرير الساحل قحطان حاج محمد. *


----------



## The Antiochian (6 أغسطس 2013)

*يا الله كم تعجز الكلمات أمام أسود مطار منغ العسكري .. فيلم 300 كان وهماً سخيفاً أمام حقيقتهم وهم لم يبلغوا الـ 300 .. وتصدوا لأكثر من 43 هجوماً شارك في أقلها 3000 إرهابي .. وفي آخرها 9000 .. أنقل لكم:*



*
*

*عقيد ركن بسلاح الدبابات يعرفه جيّدا كلاب جبهة النصرة الذين هاجموا مطار منّغ طوال سنة و نصف , قال لنا منذ قليل :
... 
 بدي قول شي كتير مهم لأهلنا السوريين بكل مكان لازم يعرفوه :

 العدو ما قدر يقتحم المطار أبدا , فشل حتى هجومه الأخير , اقتحام المطار  تم بعد انسحابنا , و لم يقدروا أن يكسروا عزيمتنا و خرجنا بقوتنا و ليس  بضعفنا ..

 كلاب العدو اللي دخلوا عالمطار و بمحيط المطار تركنالهم  كتير مفاجآت بأرض المطار و بين العشب و داخل الغرف , و فطايسهم ازدادت  كتير بعد خروجنا من المطار ..

 اللي معتبر أنو نحنا خسرنا بـ منّغ ,  يسأل الجيش التركي , انا متأكد أنو الجنود الأتراك ما ضل فيهم عقل هنن و  عم يتفرجو علينا طوال سنة و نص بوجههم بدون ما يقدروا يخلصوا مننا ..

 منتمنّى من الشعب السوري يسامحنا لانسحابنا من المطار رغم أنو وعدناهم أنو  رح يبقى المطار تحت سيطرتنا إلى يوم استشهادنا , لكن القيادة قررت  انسحابنا حفاظا على أرواحنا ,  وهذا ما كان ..

 و رسالة أخيرة ,  نحنا ما دافعنا بالمطار لا عن نظام و لا عن رئيس و لا عن حزب , نحن دافعنا  عن وطننا و عن شرفنا و عن علم بلادنا , دافعنا عن رفاق سلاح استشهدت بين  إيدينا , عشنا أيام ما بيقدر إنسان يتحمل يعيشها و لو لربع ساعة , شفنا  الموت و تعودنا عليه حتى صار الموت نفسو يخاف مننا ..

 نحنا الآن خرجنا من المطار , و نعدكم أننا سنكون على رأس القوات التي ستستعيد المطار حينما يقرر الجيش العربي السوري استعادته ..

 ملائكة منّغ , أسطورة سورية ..*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 أغسطس 2013)

*عــاجــل || شام إف إم : الجيش السوري يصل إلى قمة «النبي شعيا» في ريف اللاذقية و يواصل تقدمه نحو القرى الأخرى.*


*شبكة أخبار إدلب الخضراء المؤيدة:
*

*عاجل | ريف اللاذقية الشمالي :

 بعد ما اطمنا جميعا على رجال الله أساطير منّغ , رح نرجع للوضع الميداني بريف اللاذقية الشمالي ..

 مصدر ميداني من أرض المعركة لشبكتنا :
... 
 الجيش العربي السوري و القوات الرديفة له تفرض سيطرتها المطلقة على قرى  عرامو و استربة , و مرصد مدفعيّة استربة , و قمّة النبي إشعيا , و لم يتمكن  العدو من الاقتراب من قمّة النبي يونس ..

 أعداد أقل ما يقال عنها  أنها مرعبة , تتطوع للقتال إلى جانب الجيش العربي السوري في ريف اللاذقية  الشمالي , و لا خوف أبدا على عرين الأسود بوجود مئات آلاف الاستشهاديين ..

 لا نتكلّم لرفع معنويات أهل اللاذقية , فـ معنا هنا الآلاف منهم و هم سيخبرونكم بأنفسهم كيف هي معنوياتهم ..

 الجيش العربي السوري لم يبدأ هجومه حتى اللحظة , و مازال يحشد للمعركة  المرتقبة خلال العيد , و كما قلنا سابقا لا يوجد قوّة بالعالم قادرة أن  تقتحم لاذقيتنا الحبيبة ..*

*
*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 أغسطس 2013)

*أسميت هذا الموضوع باسم "سنغير الدنيا" لأننا فعلاً هذا ما نصنعه إذ تشكل على صمودنا حلف كامل يحقق عدالة وتوازناً في العالم، ونسبة لأغنية الفنانة جوليا بطرس في الفيديو التالي وتحديداً آخر دقيقة من الفيديو:

[YOUTUBE]RFf16Qjv1qo[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 أغسطس 2013)

*
خبر جميل أنقله عن صفحة إرهابية ثم سأقدم بعض الشرح :

ديرالزور:

نزف لكم نبأ إستشهاد 13 مجاهدا من مدينة ديرالزور في مدينة القامشلي بعد إشتباكات مع عصابات البي كي كي 

وعرف منهم حتى الآن:
1- الشهيد البطل ماهر سري هزاع
٢- الشهيد البطل محمد النجرس الملقب أبيدال
٣- الشهيد البطل ياسر موصللي
٤- الشهيد البطل محمد منير العكيلي 
٥- الشهيد البطل على قنبر-

الشرح:
المقصود بقولهم عصابات البي كي كي هو حزب العمال الكردستاني رمزه PKK لكن الإرهابيين لا يعلمون أن الحزب خاص بتركيا وهناك قسم خاص لسوريا يدعى حزب الاتحاد الديموقراطي وهو الذي يقاتلهم ..

وطبعاً الأرقام الحقيقية لقتلاهم أكبر من ذلك بكثير حتى من هذه المحافظة بالذات علماً أنهم يأتون من كل بقاع الأرض .. ويتسترون على الأرقام الحقيقية لقتلاهم..
*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 أغسطس 2013)

*
ضرب بالأمس تفجير إرهابي حقير مدينة جرمانا في ريف دمشق وهي معقل للأقليات وتحديداً للدروز والمسيحيين، وهذا ربما التفجير رقم 20 الذي يضرب جرمانا الصامدة، ويستهدف مدنييها:
الشهيدة الطفلة كيندا أو حمدان:





الشهيدة رغد عدنان عربي:





والكثير من الشهداء الأبرياء..
*


----------



## The Antiochian (7 أغسطس 2013)

*
صورة لـ كوكتيل الإرهابيين الذين احتلوا مطار منغ العسكري الخاص بالمروحيات (طبعاً المروحيات فيه معطلة كلياً بشكل مقصود منذ حصار المطار قبل سنة)، هذا المطار الذي تفوق على فيلم 300 بكثير .. تفوق على وهم الفيلم بحقيقته، تفوق بأن أعداد جنوده ربما لم تكن 300 حتى.. تفوق بصده لـ 43 هجوماً شارك الآلاف في كل منها .. تفوق بأعداد قتلى العدو .. وأخيراً تفوق بالأخبار المفرحة التي سأحكيها تحت الصورة:





نعلم أن نهاية فيلم 300 مقتل الجنود جميعاً في الفصل ما قبل الأخير (لأن الفصل الأخير كان بخروج أعداد كبيرة من الجنود وانتصارهم) .. ولكن نهاية حقيقة مطار منغ في الفصل ما قبل الأخير كانت أفضل بكثير (لأن الفصل الأخير هو استعادة المطار بالقوة مرة أخرى)، حيث أن 15 جندياً فقط غطوا انسحاب رفاقهم الناجين، وبمساعدة سلاح الجو .. واليوم وصلت مجموعات جديدة من الجنود الناجين الذين ضاعوا في دروب انسحابهم ليبلغ عدد الناجين الأحياء أكثر من 140 بطلاااا .. وهذا مفرح جداً .. والمجموعة الفدائية التي قررت الاستشهاد لتغطية الانسحاب استشهد منها 9 وتم أسر 5

*


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أغسطس 2013)

*من  نصر  الي  نصر *
*بأذن* * الله*​


----------



## The Antiochian (7 أغسطس 2013)

*شهداء أبرياء كثر معظمهم من الأطفال في تفجير جرمانا الإرهابي الذي ذكرته في الخبر ما قبل السابق لأن التفجير كان بجوار محل يبيع الحلوى للأطفال ..


هناك خبر جميل جداً أكدته مختلف وسائل الإعلام:
كمين قوي في ريف دمشق تم فيه اصطياد ونفوق أكثر من 70 إرهابي فطسوا معاً ما سيعني ازدحاماً على الحوريات ههههههههه:
*[YOUTUBE]kvoj8yvcYEU[/YOUTUBE]
*

*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (7 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا ينصركم فينك من زمان ليك وحشه :love45:


----------



## The Antiochian (8 أغسطس 2013)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> ربنا ينصركم فينك من زمان ليك وحشه :love45:



*أهلاً يا حبيبي ..
هههههههه أشعر أنك تظهر دائماً بعد فيديوهات الفطائس :smile01
لذلك علي دائماً أن أنقلها حتى نتكلم :66:
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل من معركة ريف اللاذقية الشمالي:*
*الميادين :*
*الجيش السوري يستعيد السيطرة على مرصد استربة الإستراتيجي.*

*المنار :*
*الجيش السوري يعلن عملية عسكرية شاملة بريف اللاذقية و«التفاف تكتيكي» قضى فيه على عشرات المسلحين*


----------



## grges monir (8 أغسطس 2013)

هناك اخبار عن سيطرة الارهابين على مطار منز العسكرى
ما صحة هذا الخبر
واذا كان هذا صحيح ما تاثيرة على  مستوى العمليات على الارض


----------



## The Antiochian (8 أغسطس 2013)

*أخي الغالي هناك أكثر من 8 مشاركات موجودة بخصوص تفاصيل مكار منغ قي هذا الموضوع اعتبارا من الصفحة الخامسة حتى السابعة*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (8 أغسطس 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أهلاً يا حبيبي ..
> هههههههه أشعر أنك تظهر دائماً بعد فيديوهات الفطائس :smile01
> لذلك علي دائماً أن أنقلها حتى نتكلم :66:
> *​



انتا اللي فاهمني :smil12:


----------



## The Antiochian (10 أغسطس 2013)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> انتا اللي فاهمني :smil12:


*1:




2:




3:




4:




5:




6:




7:




8:




9:




10:




11:



*​


----------



## The Antiochian (10 أغسطس 2013)

* #ريف_اللاذقية*
* مقتل الارهابي التونسي أبو حذيفة التونسي *
* من مرتزقة جبهة النصرة الارهابية في سوريا*
* سحق اليوم بنيران الجيش السوري والدفاع الوطني في معارك ريف اللاذقية



*​


----------



## The Antiochian (11 أغسطس 2013)

*خبر عاجل على قنوات تلفزيونية مختلفة:
** هام | ريف اللاذقية :

 الجيش العربي السوري يعيد الأمن والاستقرار الى قرية خربة الباز في ريف  اللاذقية ويلاحق فلول المسلحين في جبل النبي اشعياء والشيخ نبهان وستربة  واوبين و يقتل عشرات المسلحين ويدمر اسلحتهم و آلياتهم من بين القتلى حسن  حسينو ويحيى شامدين و ابو عبد الرحمن الليبي وابو رحمة الليبي و ابو مغيرة  الليبي متزعم مايسمى كتيبة أحفاد عائشة .
*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (11 أغسطس 2013)

*شو هالاسماء؟*
*حاسة حالي بالعصر الجاهلي *
*أبو اسيد ...و أبو البراء و مدري مين هههههه حاسة حالي بفيلم عن حياة حمادة و صحابتو *
*شي مقرف عنجد ...*
*دقون نجسة ... الله يكتر أعدادن يلي بهالمناظر يا رب و ينصر جيشنا و قائدنا *​


----------



## The Antiochian (11 أغسطس 2013)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> *شو هالاسماء؟*
> *حاسة حالي بالعصر الجاهلي *
> *أبو اسيد ...و أبو البراء و مدري مين هههههه حاسة حالي بفيلم عن حياة حمادة و صحابتو *
> *شي مقرف عنجد ...*
> *دقون نجسة ... الله يكتر أعدادن يلي بهالمناظر يا رب و ينصر جيشنا و قائدنا *​


*هههه في أبو حذيفة أساسي ما بينتسى* :smile02


----------



## Violet Fragrance (11 أغسطس 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *هههه في أبو حذيفة أساسي ما بينتسى* :smile02


* مممم صحي
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أغسطس 2013)

*متابعههههههههه  حتي  النصررررررررر*​


----------



## The Antiochian (11 أغسطس 2013)

*دير الزور : قتلى  ارهابيي جبهة النصرة ومرتزقة ميليشيا الحر بنيران الجيش السوري
*[YOUTUBE]DDCswxVN0IM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أغسطس 2013)

*ريف اللاذقية - بيت الشكوحي : بعض قتلى وأسرى مرتزقة التنظيمات التكفيرية *
 [YOUTUBE]xq1iWEr_Xwk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أغسطس 2013)

*هام وبتوثيق من sky news :
في مقبرة واحدة لقرية واحدة أعداد ضخمة جداً من الإرهابيين الجهاديين من كل حدب وصوب من بلاد العالم:
*[YOUTUBE]ENvuTJiGddA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (12 أغسطس 2013)

عندما  تكون  أستضافه  الأرهابيين  بالأستخبارات !!

فالقلب  سوف  يحدث  بالكثير



​


----------



## The Antiochian (12 أغسطس 2013)

*تقارير رااائعة لقنوات أجنبية:
تقرير من سلسلة تقارير عن معارك اقتحام القابون، لقناة ANNA الروسية ومترجمة للعربية، جزء معركة القناص وإنزال الجنود في أحد المباني :
*[YOUTUBE]09t58wpYgeI[/YOUTUBE]

*تقرير من قناة Press TV باللغة الإنكليزية عن سير معارك ريف اللاذقية بوجود الجيش السوري وقوات الدفاع الوطني:
*[YOUTUBE]P9hVQb9WIdg[/YOUTUBE]
* 

*


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أغسطس 2013)

*متابع ......*​


----------



## The Antiochian (13 أغسطس 2013)

* مقتل الارهابي السعودي عبد العزيز التويجري*
* من مرتزقة جبهة النصرة الارهابية في سوريا *
* سحق بالامس بنيران الجيش العربي السوري*
*

*




* مقتل الارهابي عبدالله العذبة المري الملقب ابو الزبير القطري*
* من ارهابيي جبهة النصرة في سوريا*
* سحق بنيران الجيش العربي السوري في حلب*
* ويذكر ان الارهابي النافق قطري الجنسية .. الى الجحيم*
*

*




*  مقتل الارهابي أبو زيد  نعمة الله اﻷلماني*
* من مرتزقة جبهة النصرة الارهابية فس سوريا*
* سحق بالامس بنيران الجيش العربي السوري في ريف اللاذقية على جبهة دورين*
* ويذكر الان الارهابي الماني الجنسية ... الى جهنم وبئس المصير*
*

*





* مقتل الارهابي الكويتي  ناصر فالح غضيان الخييلات الدوسري *
* من ارهابيي جبهة النصرة في سوريا*
* سحق من يومين بنيران الجيش السوري في ريف اللاذقية*
* ويذكر ان الارهابي كويتي الجنسية .. الى جهنم وبئس المصير*
*

*​


----------



## The Antiochian (13 أغسطس 2013)

*من صفحات الإرهابيين :
الفطيسة  أبو الدرداء ... نايف صالح المطير .. قتل في المعارك مع الأكراد..





أشارت صحيفة الشروق التونسية  الصادرة اليوم إلى مقتل الإرهابي التونسي أبو حذيفة التونسي الذي يقود  كتيبة المهاجرين في جبهة النصرة خلال اشتباكات مع الجيش العربي السوري في  ريف اللاذقية.

 من جهتها قالت صحيفة التونسية أن إرهابيين تونسيين شقيقين قتلا على يد الجيش  العربي السوري خلال قتالهما في صفوف المجموعات الارهابية المسلحة مشيرة  إلى أن الارهابيين المذكورين ينتميان إلى التيار السلفي الجهادي التونسي  وهما من حي سواني العنب 2 الواقع وسط مدينة الكاف في الشمال الغربي  التونسي.

 هذا وتحفل الصحف التونسية بأنباء مقتل العديد من الارهابيين التونسيين في سورية خلال قتالهم في صفوف المجموعات الارهابية المسلحة. 



*


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أغسطس 2013)

*غريبه  الكوايته  دخلوا  مجال  الأرهاب*
​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (13 أغسطس 2013)

*مناظر شنيعة .... هذه هي الحرب في بلدنا ... باتت ساحة للصراعات بزعامة تنظيم القاعدة ... و مأوى لارهابيي العرب و العالم .... *​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أغسطس 2013)

*المناظر  والصراعات  الشنيعه .. نتجت  عن  الأيديولوجيات  القميئه  التي  أحتضنها  بعض  الحكام  العرب  ... بالشراكه  مع  من  يتاجرون  بالدين .. بكثافه  اللحي .. ولم  يتخذوا  العبر  من  دول  شملها  نظام  ديني  فاشي   عنصري..*

*الرب  يكلل  جهود  الشعب  الشقيق  بالنصر  القريب*
​


----------



## The Antiochian (14 أغسطس 2013)

* مقتل الارهابي أبو حفص الاماراتي من ارهابيي جبهة النصرة في سوريا*
* انتقل الى جهنم اليوم بعد اصابته بنيران الجيش السوري في معارك مطار منغ https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/منغالعسكري*
* ويذكر ان الارهابي من #الامارات وقتل في سوريا*
*

*




* مقتل الارهابي السعودي سعد عبدالعزيز مشل الجربا*
* من ارهابيي جبهة النصرة في سوريا*
*  انتقل الى جهنم اليوم بعد اصابته بنيران الجيش السوري في معارك مطار منغ العسكري*
* ويذكر ان الارهابي سعودي الجنسية وقتل في سوريا*
*

*




* مقتل الارهابي منير إلياس الهجر الدهام *
* من ارهابيي جبهة النصرة في سوريا *
* قتل اليوم بنيران الجيش السوري في معارك دير الزور - الحويقة*
*

*




* مقتل الارهابي المغربي أبو عمر المغربي .. من مرتزقة جبهة النصرة الارهابية في سوريا*
* سحق اليوم بنيران الجيش العربي السوري في ريف اللاذقية *

* ويذكر ان الارهابي مغربي الجنسية وقتل في سوريا*
*

*




* مقتل الارهابي المغربي أبو الزبير  المغربي .. من مرتزقة جبهة النصرة الارهابية في سوريا*
* سحق اليوم بنيران الجيش العربي السوري في ريف اللاذقية*

* ويذكر ان الارهابي مغربي الجنسية وقتل في سوريا*
*

*






* مقتل الارهابي التونسي ابو المقاتل التونسي *
* امير حركة شام الاسلام وقائدها العسكري التابعة لجبهة النصرة الارهابية في سوريا*
* قتل اليوم بنيران الجيش السوري في ريف اللاذقية *
* الى جهنم وبئس المصير*
*

*



* مقتل الارهابي المغربي أبو المعاذ المغربي .. من مرتزقة جبهة النصرة الارهابية في سوريا*
* سحق اليوم بنيران الجيش العربي السوري في ريف اللاذقية*

* ويذكر ان الارهابي مغربي الجنسية وقتل في سوريا*
*

*​


----------



## The Antiochian (15 أغسطس 2013)

*بالنسبة لـ منطقة القابون في ضواحي دمشق كنت قد نقلت فيديو لمعركة فيها قناص وإنزال للجنود في أحد الأبنية ، وقلت أن هذا التقرير من سلسلة تقارير .. كان أحد هذه التقارير يعرض السيطرة على كراجات البولمان..

اليوم سيطر الجيش السوري على الجامع الكبير (يمكننا في الخريطة التالية ملاحظة التقدم الذي حصل بين السيطرة على كراجات البولمان وبين السسيطرة على الجامع الكبير):



*​


----------



## aalyhabib (16 أغسطس 2013)

*متابعه  حتي  النصر*
​


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أغسطس 2013)

*
نقلت قبل فترة حدوث هجوم طائفي غادر على ريف اللاذقية الشمالي وخسارة قرى وحدوث مذابح وأسر، وبدأت أنقل أخبار الاستعادات بعد وصول الدعم من الدفاع الوطني والجيش السوري والمقاومة السورية:

الصحفية اللبنانية الشهيرة أوغاريت دندش مع جثث عدة إرهابيين في ريف اللاذقية الشمالي:




الصحفية نفسها في مقام الخضر ويظهر في الصورة مزار لمريم العذراء على قمة الخضر في ريف اللاذقية الشمالي بعد استرجاعها اليوم:





وتؤكد الصحفية استرجاع قرية أبو مكة وقرية عرامو ..

الآن نأتي لمصدر آخر وهو الشبكة الأخبارية التي أثق بها جداً :
‏شبكة اخبار ادلب الخضراء المؤيدة | G.E.N.N‏
عاجل | ريف اللاذقية الشمالي :

ريف صلنفة - بيت الشكوحي :

وحدة من قواتنا الخاصة و بالاشتراك مع وحدة المهام الخاصّة بالمقاومة السوريّة , تعلن منطقة " بيت الشكوحي " منطقة آمنة بشكل كامل بعد تطهير أحراش القرية من القناصين و تفكيك الألغام و تمشيط محيط القرية , و سحق أعداد كبيرة من مرتزقة العدو الصهيوني ..

الصورة لمقاتلين من وحدة المهام الخاصّة بالمقاومة السورية من قلب قرية بيت الشكوحي بعد التطهير ..

أطلق نيرانك لا ترحم ..





*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 أغسطس 2013)

*عاجل | ريف دمشق :

مصدر عسكري .. وحدات من جيشنا الباسل تحكم سيطرتها بالكامل
على "القرية الشامية" في الغوطة الشرقية بريف دمشق.
*


----------



## أَمَة (16 أغسطس 2013)

طوبى لصانعي السلام.


----------



## Eva Maria (16 أغسطس 2013)

في الواقع كل الاحترام لأحرار سوريا 
فما زالت صامدة امام الظلاميين بالرغم من كل شيء


----------



## The Antiochian (17 أغسطس 2013)

أمة قال:


> طوبى لصانعي السلام.



*صلي لأجلنا أمي الحبيبة لكي يعود السلام والأمان إلى وطننا .. *​


----------



## The Antiochian (17 أغسطس 2013)

Eva Maria قال:


> في الواقع كل الاحترام لأحرار سوريا
> فما زالت صامدة امام الظلاميين بالرغم من كل شيء



*اسمحي لي أختي الحبيبة أن أطلب توضيحاً حول المقصود بأحرار سوريا، لأن الربيع الإسرائيلي (أجمل سنوات إسرائيل على مر تاريخها) قد شوّه هذه المفردات وأفقدها معانيها .. شوهوا لفظة "الحرية" مثلما شوّه دينهم لفظة "العلماء" :smi411:*​


----------



## The Antiochian (17 أغسطس 2013)

*مراسل  الميادين :الجيش السوري والدفاع الوطني يستعيدان السيطرة على تلال "الخضر و  العامودين و المحروقة" التابعة لجبال عرامو شرق اللاذقية ..

**مراسل الميادين :الجيش السوري يتقدم باتجاه جبل الشيخ نبهان الاستراتيجي ..


مقتل القائد الميداني العام لكتائب المهاجرين وليد اوسي (ليبي الجنسية)خلال معارك مع الجيش السوري في ريف اللاذقية #سوريا



*


*
*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 أغسطس 2013)

*لاحظوا يا أحباء كم نقلت من عشرات أسماء قتلى الإرهابيين غير السوريين من معركة واحدة هي معركة ريف اللاذقية، معركة البطولة والشرف ..

**مقتل الارهابي السعودي محمد الرشودي 
 من مرتزقة جبهة النصرة الارهابية في سوريا
 قتل بنران الجيش العربي السوري والدفاع الوطني في ريف اللاذقية






**
 مقتل الارهابي الليبي أبو هلال الليبي .. أحد ارهابيي كتائب المهاجرين في ريف اللاذقية
 سحق بالامس بنيران الجيش السوري وقوات الدفاع الوطني على جبهة أوبين
 ويذكر ان الارهابي ليبي الجنسية







 مقتل الارهابي الليبي  ابو عبيدة المغربي  .. أحد ارهابيي كتائب المهاجرين في ريف اللاذقية
 سحق بالامس بنيران الجيش السوري وقوات الدفاع الوطني على جبهة أوبين
 ويذكر ان الارهابي ليبي الجنسية







** مقتل  الارهابي القناص الجزائري وليد سيمينوف 
 من مرتزقة جبهة النصرة الارهابية في سوريا
 تم قنصه للتو بنيران الجيش العربي السوري في ريف اللاذقية
 ويذكر ان الارهابي جزائري الجنسية ولا يمثل الا نفسه من شرفاء الجزائر الشقيق (الجزائريون من أكثر الشعوب التي وقفت معنا لأنها عاشت تجربة مماثلة استمرت 10 سنوات من الحرب التي انتهت بسحق الإسلاميين، واليوم للأسف مصر تمر بتجربة مماثلة وبدأت ألمح كم تغيرت المواقف  من البعض الذين اعترفوا أنهم ظلموا سوريا كثيراً) ..




*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 أغسطس 2013)

*بالنسبة لمنطقة القابون في ريف دمشق كنت قد نقلت فيديو إنزال الجنود، وخريطة لتطور السيطرة الميدانية، والآن فيديو لعبور الجنود تمهيداً للمعركة النهائية، نلاحظ صعوبة العبور وسط انهمار القذائف:
*[YOUTUBE]pCIaGyo3GRA[/YOUTUBE]


*أقوى عملية تسلل للجيش الحر لحاجز السكر في درعا البلد تنتهي بهم في المشافي الميدانية قتلى وجرحى *:hlp:
[YOUTUBE]DoZAkFMjqW8[/YOUTUBE]

*ريف حلب - منبج : مقتل الارهابي ابو علي الديك قائد كتيبة "  عمر بن الخطاب " واصابة قائد كتيبة آخر يدعى " البرنس " مع مجموعة من  عناصره
 وذلك باشتباكات مع قوات الدفاع الكردية PKK*
[YOUTUBE]dtXNauBtZ38[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## كلدانية (17 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا معاكم وينصركم​


----------



## The Antiochian (18 أغسطس 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> ربنا معاكم وينصركم​


*كل الشكر لك أختي الحبيبة ..*
​


----------



## The Antiochian (18 أغسطس 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *عاجل | ريف دمشق :
> 
> مصدر عسكري .. وحدات من جيشنا الباسل تحكم سيطرتها بالكامل
> على "القرية الشامية" في الغوطة الشرقية بريف دمشق.
> *



*يوجد فيديو للتقرير في الرابط :
*
*أكد مصدر عسكري سوري لـ"روسيا اليوم" أن وحدات من الجيش السوري استعادت  السيطرة على القرية الشامية في منطقة الغوطة الشرقية بريف دمشق وذلك بعد  اشتباكات مع مسلحي المعارضة، مشيرا الى أن المعارك أسفرت عن مقتل عدد من  المسلحين والعثور على كميات من الأسلحة والذخيرة.  وبعد إحكام السيطرة الكاملة على القرية الشامية في منطقة الغوطة الشرقية  بالريف الدمشقي، جراء عمليات نوعية نفذت على مشارف القرية، تابع الجيش  السوري تقدمه نحو بلدة الخامسية المجاورة، واستطاع عناصر من الجيش السوري  السيطرة على تلك البلدة بعد إشتباكات استمرت لساعات مع مسلحي المعارضة،  والقضاء على معاقل لهم وذلك وفقا لمصدر عسكري.

http://arabic.rt.com/news/624431/ :روسيا اليوم
*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 أغسطس 2013)

*بعض قتلى جبهة النصرة والميليشيات في عرامو و أوبين - ريف اللاذقية .. (أول دقيقتين من الفيديو للأسلحة التي كانت بحوزتهم ثم صور القتلى).

فيديو فيسبوك:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=620362194651549
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (18 أغسطس 2013)

*في الأمس شن الإرهابيون هجوماً على منطقة وادي النصارى، وهي منطقة تجمع قرى مسيحية (حوالي 30 قرية)، وذلك من معقل الإرهاب المجاور قلعة الحصن التي تحوي حوالي 2000 إرهابياً دون أي مدني.

أدى الهجوم لاستشهاد 5 من الدفاع الوطني، و11 مدنياً، كلهم مسيحيون.

اليوم تجري ضربات مكثفة على قلعة العهر:
*[YOUTUBE]4CaVPZdCbm8[/YOUTUBE]

*صورة من بعيد لضرب قلعة العهر:





*​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا مع سوريا ومع الشعب السورى , وتتحل الازمة ديه وترجع تانى تتعمر سوريا 
اظن السيناريو كده وضح اكتر واللى لحد دلوقتى مش فاهم اللعبة , يبقى يرجع الشريط من الاول ويقرا الاحداث من اولهاااااااا
مش من اول الازمة السورية ولا الازمة المصرية انما من اول 11 سبتمبر  ايون , من الوقت ده بدأت اللعبة اللى احنا بنشوفها دلوقتى وبيدفع تمنها ناس ابرياء 

السؤال بقا اللى تاعبنى اوى من اول ما بدأت الازمة السورية 
انا كل شوية اسمع عن موت المجاهد فلان الفلانى على ايد الجيش السورى , ابص على جنسية الاخ المجاهد الاقيه مش سورى اصلا , الله ؟ اقول طيب معلش يمكن متعاطف مع القضية السورية وساب بلده واهله وناسه وراح يساعد الشعب السورى الشقيق ( اللى مطلبش مساعدته اصلا ) بس ما علينا 
السؤال بقا هنا , لما فيه هذا الكم من المجاهدين والاسلحة وغيره بقالها 3 سنين عماله تتوجه للجيش السورى والشعب السورى 
ملموش نفسهم ليه كده وراحو على القدس يحرروه ؟ ويوجهوا رصاصهم للجيش العدو الصهيونى الاسرائيلى بدل ما بيوجهوها للجيش العربى السورى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا اخى فى ال 3 سنين دول وهذا الكم من الاسلحة والمجاهدين من كل حته كان زمانهم حرروا القدس وخلصت كل مشاكلنا 
مش بردو من باب اولى يساعدو الشعب الفلسطينى اللى بقاله سنين تحت الاحتلال الاسرائيلى الصهيونى المقرف ؟ 
سؤال يطرح نفسه


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ربنا مع سوريا ومع الشعب السورى , وتتحل الازمة ديه وترجع تانى تتعمر سوريا
> اظن السيناريو كده وضح اكتر واللى لحد دلوقتى مش فاهم اللعبة , يبقى يرجع الشريط من الاول ويقرا الاحداث من اولهاااااااا
> مش من اول الازمة السورية ولا الازمة المصرية انما من اول 11 سبتمبر  ايون , من الوقت ده بدأت اللعبة اللى احنا بنشوفها دلوقتى وبيدفع تمنها ناس ابرياء
> 
> ...



*
ماذا سنقول إذا كان الفلسطينيون يتركون غزة ويأتون للجهاد في سوريا !! :a82::a82::a82:

تخيلي أختي الغالية أن عدد الإرهابيين الذين هزموا الاتحاد السوفييتي والناتو في أفغانستان 60 ألف إرهابياً ، ونحن في سوريا لوحدنا نحارب حوالي 4 أضعاف هذا الرقم عدا عمن قتلوا وتجددوا طوال الوقت بمئات الألوف (الرقم الحقيقي المخفي أعتقد 500 ألف قتيل بين سوريين وأجانب) ..

أعتقد أن الغرب له سيطرة على بعض قيادات الإرهابيين وليس كلهم، فقد أرسلوا معظم قوة الإرهابيين التي عجزوا عن هزيمتهم في أفغانستان إلى سوريا، وأرسلوا 5000 من اليمن، وآلاف من كل دولة وبذلك نظفت الدول كلها وخاصة أوروبا، وهذا جيد للغرب فهو لا يريد انتصارهم بل يريد فنائهم فهو يدعمهم ضمن حدود السيطرة وبنفس الوقت تخلص من عشرات الآلاف من الشهداء من الجيش السوري .. وعشرات مقاتلي حزب الله الذي بدأ يدخل بالآلاف في المعركة السورية وبذلك فوائد لإسرائيل والغرب من كل الجهات .. يرتاحون من الجهاديين من جهة .. ويرتاحون من جهة أخرى من القوى التحررية مثل الجيش السوري (الذي حرر محافظة القنيطرة السورية والجنوب اللبناني بالقوة) وبقية القوى التي تحاربهم .. وذلك عبر ضربهم ببعضهم ..

الجميع ينتظر معركة واحدة .. وهي معركة حلب وريفها الشمالي .. هي التي ستحسم كل شيء ..
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 أغسطس 2013)

شوفى يااخى الحبيب حكاية الاسلوب  والكتابة بتاعك اكثر من رائعة ومش محتاجة كلام فيها  ولا شهادة من احد واعتقد لو اشتغل صحفى  او مراسل اخبار هتكون مبدع فى المجال  
   الموسيقى الكليب رائعة انا بفصل الموسيقى عن الكليب وانزل الموسيقى ان نعم لفة ومشوار بس مش مشكلة انااحب الموسيقى من الخطر دة   ​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 أغسطس 2013)

> ماذا سنقول إذا كان الفلسطينيون يتركون غزة ويأتون للجهاد في سوريا !! :a82::a82::a82:



ما هو ده السؤال اللى محدش عارف يجاوب عليه , يمكن الجو عندكو احسن مثلا :t33: 




> أعتقد أن الغرب له سيطرة على بعض قيادات الإرهابيين وليس كلهم، فقد أرسلوا معظم قوة الإرهابيين التي عجزوا عن هزيمتهم في أفغانستان إلى سوريا، وأرسلوا 5000 من اليمن، وآلاف من كل دولة وبذلك نظفت الدول كلها وخاصة أوروبا، وهذا جيد للغرب فهو لا يريد انتصارهم بل يريد فنائهم فهو يدعمهم ضمن حدود السيطرة وبنفس الوقت تخلص من عشرات الآلاف من الشهداء من الجيش السوري .. وعشرات مقاتلي حزب الله الذي بدأ يدخل بالآلاف في المعركة السورية وبذلك فوائد لإسرائيل والغرب من كل الجهات .. يرتاحون من الجهاديين من جهة .. ويرتاحون من جهة أخرى من القوى التحررية مثل الجيش السوري (الذي حرر محافظة القنيطرة السورية والجنوب اللبناني بالقوة) وبقية القوى التي تحاربهم .. وذلك عبر ضربهم ببعضهم ..



لا انت متعتقدش هى كده فعلا , امريكا بتلعب اللعبة ديه من زمان , بتعمل الجهاديين وتصرف عليهم كمان وبعدين تتخلص منهم 
زى بالظبط سيناريو بن لادن , ما هى اللى عملته , وهى بردو اللى اتخلصت منه الله اعلم من قد ايه ومن امته قتلوه  ممكن يكون من فترة ومقالوش غير فى وقت معين قبل انتخابات اوباما :t33:, او ممكن يكون مماتش اساسا , اهى كلها حركات وافلام بتتعمل على الشعوب ولا تقدر تعرف مين مع مين ولا ايه اللى بيحصل 

* 
*ربنا معاكم ومع مصر الغالية


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> شوفى يااخى الحبيب حكاية الاسلوب  والكتابة بتاعك اكثر من رائعة ومش محتاجة كلام فيها  ولا شهادة من احد واعتقد لو اشتغل صحفى  او مراسل اخبار هتكون مبدع فى المجال
> الموسيقى الكليب رائعة انا بفصل الموسيقى عن الكليب وانزل الموسيقى ان نعم لفة ومشوار بس مش مشكلة انااحب الموسيقى من الخطر دة   ​



*كل الشكر لك أخي الغالي على مديحك، كنت أتمنى أن أقدم لك المقاطع الموسيقية لكنني أحصل على الفيديوهات جاهزة من الصفحات المتخصصة.

*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2013)

*خبر راااائع جداً

‏قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv‏
ﺳﻮﺭﻳﺔ: ﺃ ﻑ ﺏ ﻧﻘﻼً ﻋﻦ ﻣﺼﺪﺭ ﻋﺴﻜﺮﻱ ﺳﻮﺭﻱ: ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺭﻱ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺎﺩ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻗﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﻮﻟﻰ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﻣﺴﻠﺤﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺭﺿﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺭﻳﻒ ﺍﻟﻼﺫﻗﻴﺔ
*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2013)

The Antiochian قال:


> *خبر راااائع جداً
> 
> ‏قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv‏
> سورية: أ ف ب نقﻼً عن مصدر عسكري سوري: الجيش السوري استعاد كل المواقع التي استولى عليها مسلحو المعارضة في ريف الﻼذقية
> *



*طبعاً المقصود هو السيطرة على كل المناطق التي كانوا قد احتلوها بدءاً من معركة "تحرير الساحل" أو معركة "أحفاد أم المؤمنين عائشة" ، حيث احتلوا 11 قرية وارتكبوا مجزرة طائفية رهيبة قتلوا فيها مئات الأبرياء وأخذوا سبايا 70 من نساء وأطفال.

كانوا قد شقوا بطن امرأة حبلى وأخرجوا جنينها وذبحوه قبل ذبح أمه .

ولكن هناك نية للتقدم إلى تطهير كامل الريف الشمالي حتى حدود تركيا، وهذا يتطلب ضرب معقل الإرهابيين منطقة سلمى، وتبدو هناك نية جدية هذه المرة لإنهاء هذه المهزلة.*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أغسطس 2013)

*هو حدودكم مع دولة اردوجان الكلب دى مسيطرين عليها ولا فى ايد الميلشيات المسلحة 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أغسطس 2013)

*على مصر وسوريا الخروج من مستنقع القضية الفلسطينية, الوهمية ........ هذا هو بداية الحل لكافة الأوضاع المتدنية لمصر وسوريا*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أغسطس 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هو حدودكم مع دولة اردوجان الكلب دى مسيطرين عليها ولا فى ايد الميلشيات المسلحة
> *



*ﻻ الحدود بالكامل خارج السيطرة باستثناء مناطق الاكراد بعض الحدود بيدهم وبعضها بيد الإرهابيين، ﻷن تركيا شكلت مركز نبع للإرهابيين يعني أرسلوا آﻻف وسيطروا على قرية ثم كل مرة آﻻف للسيطرة على قرية جديدة وعندما يريد الجيش استرجاعها تتضاعف الاعداد والاسلحة فيها ويتم الضرب في عدة أماكن .. وفي عدة أحيان تمت الهجمات بتغطية مدفعية تركية .. أردوغان الكلب الكيماوي من حظ مصر أنها ﻻ حدود لها مع هذا الكلب ..

لكنه دفع ثمنا ﻻ بأس به .. أسقطنا له طائرة حربية وأصبنا أخرى، وقطعنا كل البضائع التركية عن سوريا وقطعنا ممر شاحنات البضائع عن الخليج بالكامل وبات يضطر للنقل بحرا او جوا مما أضر اقتصاد تركيا 
*


----------



## peace_86 (20 أغسطس 2013)

*ليحفظ الرب سوريا .. وكلي أمل بالجيش العربي السوري الباسل ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أغسطس 2013)

*ما حقيقة مقتل 1300 شخص فى ريف دمشق نتيجة استخدام اسلحة كيميائية ....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ما حقيقة مقتل 1300 شخص فى ريف دمشق نتيجة استخدام اسلحة كيميائية ....؟؟؟؟*



*
حقيقة ما حدث اليوم لا يعلمها إلا الرب، الأحياء المسيحية في دمشق على حدود الغوطة الشرقية ولم يتأذى أحد ، وكل ما حدث اليوم هو مع وصول لجنة التحقيق بالكيماوي إلى دمشق !!!!

لكن بنفس الوقت فكميات الجثث غير مسبوقة، لا نعلم كيف قتلوا ..

لكني أعتقد أن هذا فيديو لحقن الجثث بمواد مجهولة :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=292308154242390

*


----------



## grges monir (21 أغسطس 2013)

منظر بشع للغاية
 وخصوصوا مشهد الاطفال الذين ماتوا دون ذنب
من المتسبب فى هذا الحادث بهذا الشكل من اى طرف يجب ان يحاكم فورا بالاعدام فى ميدا ن عام


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أغسطس 2013)

*هل يعقل ان يقوم نظام الحكم بهذا العمل الجبان فى نفس توقيت وصول لجنة التحقيق فى استخدام الاسلحة الكيميائية .... بالطبع لا *


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أغسطس 2013)

*اعتقد بعد لجنة التفتيش على السلاح الكيماوى هيحصل نفس سيناريو العراق هيجتمع مجلس الامن وهتوجه ضربة قريبا لسوريا .... سوريا انهارت واعتقد نهاية النظام الحالى اصبح امر واقعى " للاسف " 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 أغسطس 2013)

*لجنة الحقيق الدولية صرحت اليوم أن كل ما رأته حتى الآن مجرد صور وأنها ستحقق بالموضوع ..

أعتقد أن مسار عملها سيتغير الآن !!

كما أنه في ساعات الصباح الباكر بدأت عملية الجيش السوري لاقتحام الريف القريب تحت اسم عملية درع دمشق، لكنها توقفت الآن لأن الجنود لا يمكن أن يدخلوا أماكن مشكوك بوجود الكيماوي فيها ..
*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 أغسطس 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اعتقد بعد لجنة التفتيش على السلاح الكيماوى هيحصل نفس سيناريو العراق هيجتمع مجلس الامن وهتوجه ضربة قريبا لسوريا .... سوريا انهارت واعتقد نهاية النظام الحالى اصبح امر واقعى " للاسف "
> *


*
لا أخي الحبيب أختلف معك ..
الموضوع لم يكن يوماً موضوع كيماوي لا في العراق ولا في سوريا ..
صدام كان وحيداً محاط بالأعداء الذين يكرهونه من كل حدب وصوب .. إيران من جهة وسوريا من جهة وتركيا من جهة والخليج من جهة، وكان فاقد السيطرة على عدد من المحافظات تحت حماية جوية من تركيا والناتو ..

في سوريا الموضوع مختلف 180 درجة .. وحتى لو استخدمنا الكيماوي علناً لن يتغير شيء سوى صورتنا الأخلاقية الي شوهها الإعلام أصلاً ..

والأسباب:
1 - الحلفاء الدوليون: في سوريا قاعدة عسكرية روسية وامتلأ ساحلنا بالبوارج الروسية المضادة للبحر والجو .. بوتين مستعد فعلياً لحرب عالمية وهرمجدون دون أن يهتز له جفن.
بوتين عندما اقتربت حاملة طائرات أميركية من سواحلنا زودنا بـ 100 صاروخ ياخونت أقوى مضاد للقطع البحرية في العالم ما أدى لانسحاب حاملة الطائرات الأميركية التي وصلتها الرسالة.
2 - سوريا جارة مباشرة مع إسرائيل وهذه النقطة المدمرة فيها إيجابيات وهي تهديد الغرب بضرب إسرائيل بآلاف الصواريخ والكيماوي لحظة بدء أي حرب على سوريا حتى لو كانت تركية فهذه هي استراتيجية سوريا الشهيرة في إيقاف الحروب عليها.
3 - الحلفاء الإقليميون: مثل إيران القادرة على إيذاء إسرائيل جداً وحزب الله وغيرهم في العراق والخليج فنحن قادرون على إحراق المنطقة بمن فيها.

لذلك فالموضوع لا يحتاج لأي عذر بل يحتاج لتغير موقف الحلفاء وهو مستحيل ، وعلماً أن الأمور ميدانياً الآن أفضل بكثير من فترات سابقة كانت أسوأ وأنسب لشن حروب لو كانت ستشن.

وحتى جلسة مجلس الأمن لن تخرج بأي قرار دولي في ظل وجود فيتو الصين وروسيا.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *على مصر وسوريا الخروج من مستنقع القضية الفلسطينية, الوهمية ........ هذا هو بداية الحل لكافة الأوضاع المتدنية لمصر وسوريا*



*هذا ما ارسلة كيرلس فى تقيمه




			الوهمية هي الاخبار التي تنقلها جنابك بلا مصدر، والفلسطينيون هم من علمك ان الخبر بلا مصدر موثوق هو كذب وتلفيق. لا احد يطلب دعمك، فاتركه لنفسك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

.

ولا اعرف لماذا لم يكتبه مباشرة ..... ولن اعلق على تجاوزه ....*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 أغسطس 2013)

*
أنا آسف أبي الحبيب لتعرضك للإساءة في موضوعي .. سبق أن اصطدمت مع كيرلس بسبب الأزمة السورية بعد تطاوله على الجيش السوري العظيم
معك حق بشأن القضية اللعينة لكننا لسنا من دخل فيها بل هي التي تشملنا بسبب أن الحلم هو من النيل حتى الفرات وأن مشاريع الخراب لن تتوقف إلى أن ينتصر طرف ما نهائيا


*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أغسطس 2013)

*اللى انت بتقوله دا يا انطاكى معناه نشوب حرب عالمية تالتة ومش معناه دمار سوريا بالكامل وبس معناه خراب المنطقة كلها لما تبقى المنطقة مكان تجمع اكبر قوى العالم امريكا وبريطانيا وفرنسا واسرائيل فى مواجهه ايران وروسيا والصين احنا بنتكلم فى دمار كلى للمنطقة 

ثانيا انت عارف ان الحروب دلوقتى مبقتش انزال قوات كله جوى وممكن قوات الناتو تسيطر على كل المواقع الاستراتيجية فى غضون ساعات وتدميرها كاملا ويصبح الجيش السورى امام قوى هائلة لا شئ


الموضوع مش سهل والتوصل لحل سياسى افضل ليكم وليهم  
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (21 أغسطس 2013)

*حذفت الفيديو والرد، لا أريد أن أسخر من أشخاص قد يكونوا ميتين. إعرف فقط أنني لا أهاجم أحدا ما لم يبدأ هو بالهجوم وقلة الأدب والعنصرية. قولوا لنا أن المنتدى للمصريين فقط، وسأكون أول الخارجين.

يالله، اشتم لو هذا يريحك يا عم الأرثوذكسي كما شتمتني سابقا.

سلام.*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 أغسطس 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اللى انت بتقوله دا يا انطاكى معناه نشوب حرب عالمية تالتة ومش معناه دمار سوريا بالكامل وبس معناه خراب المنطقة كلها لما تبقى المنطقة مكان تجمع اكبر قوى العالم امريكا وبريطانيا وفرنسا واسرائيل فى مواجهه ايران وروسيا والصين احنا بنتكلم فى دمار كلى للمنطقة
> 
> ثانيا انت عارف ان الحروب دلوقتى مبقتش انزال قوات كله جوى وممكن قوات الناتو تسيطر على كل المواقع الاستراتيجية فى غضون ساعات وتدميرها كاملا ويصبح الجيش السورى امام قوى هائلة لا شئ
> 
> ...



*تماماً أخي الحبيب، هنا تكمن الفكرة بالضبط، إمكانية الحرب على سوريا غير ممكنة لأنها ستؤدي لحرب مباشرة أقلها بين 10 دول، لم تعد روسيا ضعيفة مثلما كانت بعد انهيار الاتحاد السوفييتي يوم ضربوا لها صربيا أمام عينيها، اليوم الوضع مختلف وروسيا والصين يريدان حكم البشرية أو على الأقل بالتوازي مع اميركا ولهذا السبب لن تحدث حرب مباشرة إلا إذا جن جنون الكبار !!*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 أغسطس 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *حذفت الفيديو والرد، لا أريد أن أسخر من أشخاص قد يكونوا ميتين. إعرف فقط أنني لا أهاجم أحدا ما لم يبدأ هو بالهجوم وقلة الأدب والعنصرية. قولوا لنا أن المنتدى للمصريين فقط، وسأكون أول الخارجين.
> 
> يالله، اشتم لو هذا يريحك يا عم الأرثوذكسي كما شتمتني سابقا.
> 
> سلام.*



*شوف من الأفضل لك ألا تتطرق بالسخرية لرجال شجعان تطوعوا لأجل بلادهم وبفضلهم نعيش في أمان وتتكسر كل أحلام المعادين .. منهم الأقرباء والرفاق.

من الأفضل لك جداً ألا تستفزني في هذا الموضوع، واذهب ابحث في شعبك عن رجال يعانقون الشموس مثل رجالنا ولو بضعة مئات يحركون القضية في ركودها أو يدافعون عن بقية وطنهم بدل راحة إسرائيل هذه .. فذلك أفيد لنا ولكم من التنظير*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 أغسطس 2013)

*
أستاذي الحبيب يوحنا جاء هذا الخبر ليناسب موضوع نقاشنا:

قناة الميادين - Al Mayadeen Tv


الجنرال دمبسي: أي تدخل عسكري أميركي في سورية لن يكون لمصلحة الولايات المتحدة (ا ف ب)

*


----------



## kalimooo (22 أغسطس 2013)

يقال على ذمة الراوي
 بأن كبد الانسان وقلبه لذيذ الطعم ومفيد للصحة
وخصوصاً لو تم اكله نيئاً
 والذي لا يصدق فليسأل آكلي الاكباد في سوريا


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أغسطس 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *حذفت الفيديو والرد، لا أريد أن أسخر من أشخاص قد يكونوا ميتين. إعرف فقط أنني لا أهاجم أحدا ما لم يبدأ هو بالهجوم وقلة الأدب والعنصرية. قولوا لنا أن المنتدى للمصريين فقط، وسأكون أول الخارجين.
> 
> يالله، اشتم لو هذا يريحك يا عم الأرثوذكسي كما شتمتني سابقا.
> 
> سلام.*



*لم يهاجمك احد ولم يتطاول احد عليك ولم يقل احد ان المنتدى للمصريين فقط .... لكننا نتكلم عن قضايا تخص اوطاننا ..... فتحرير فلسطين لن يتم بالشعارات وبتقسيم الغنائم .... فحماس متورطة فى قضايا ارهابية فى سيناء .... والاخوان المسلمين اتفقوا مع الامريكان واسرائيل وحماس,اخوان فلسطين, على اقتطاع شريط ساحلى بجانب رفح المصرية وضمه لغزة مع تعويض مصر باضافة جزء من صحراء النقب لها ..... وهذا امر مرفوض ...... 
قضية فلسطين يتم المتاجره بها ولا يريد قادة فلسطين حلها .... لأنهم يكتسبون المغانم من خلفها ولا يبالون بالشعب الفلسطينى ...... 
وكفانا غرقا فى المستنقع الفلسطينى ..... وحرروا ارضكم بايديكم ..... كما تفعل كافة الشعوب المتعرضة للاحتلال*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 أغسطس 2013)

*كاميرا "روسيا اليوم" ترافق الجيش السوري خلال عمليته في حي جوبر في ريف دمشق ، وترصد التقدم خلال الأبنية المحيطة ..

http://arabic.rt.com/news/624866/ :روسيا اليوم*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (22 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لم يهاجمك احد ولم يتطاول احد عليك ولم يقل احد ان المنتدى للمصريين فقط .... لكننا نتكلم عن قضايا تخص اوطاننا ..... فتحرير فلسطين لن يتم بالشعارات وبتقسيم الغنائم .... فحماس متورطة فى قضايا ارهابية فى سيناء .... والاخوان المسلمين اتفقوا مع الامريكان واسرائيل وحماس,اخوان فلسطين, على اقتطاع شريط ساحلى بجانب رفح المصرية وضمه لغزة مع تعويض مصر باضافة جزء من صحراء النقب لها ..... وهذا امر مرفوض ......
> قضية فلسطين يتم المتاجره بها ولا يريد قادة فلسطين حلها .... لأنهم يكتسبون المغانم من خلفها ولا يبالون بالشعب الفلسطينى ......
> وكفانا غرقا فى المستنقع الفلسطينى ..... وحرروا ارضكم بايديكم ..... كما تفعل كافة الشعوب المتعرضة للاحتلال*



*يا زلمة اللي بيسمعك بيفكر الجيش المصري والسوري وصلوا القدس وحضرتك شخصيا رافع العلم فوق كنيسة القيامة! سنحررها بأيدينا بإذن الرب من دون جميلة احد، ولو لم تتحرر سننضم الى إسرائيل ونخلص من القرف بقى، فذلك أفضل من دول ما زالت شعوبها المتخلفة الهمجية تحارب بعضها بالسواطير والشوم في الشوارع. لو الموضوع موضوع حماس وبس، فليقضي عليهم الفريق السيسي ليريحنا منهم، بدل التهديد من بعيد. اصلا الاسلام في فلسطين لم يكُن متطرفا في حياته، اكبر شيخ عندنا بكلمتين كان يمكن تظبيطه، لولا الازهر بقى وحسن البنا مواطنكم الصالح وجماعته الارهابية التي دخلت لنا من زرائب الدول المجاورة، فكفوا بلاكم عنا ونحن بألف خير.

ومع هذا بقولك، تحيا مصر، وتحيا سوريا، دولا حرة مستقلة شريفة، وكل الاحترام لكل شخص شريف في هذه الدول.*


----------



## kalimooo (22 أغسطس 2013)

الاسد كالاهرامات 
الذي يقف ضده حتماً ستصيبه اللعنة

اي انه  سيصاب بداء الرحيل  اثناء حلمه برحيل الاسد

 هاهو ساركوزي رحل وذهب مع الريح السورية . وها هي كلنتون مهتوكة الشــيبة ... تذهب ذليلة  ومؤزومة بعد موجهة من الكذب والافتراء.على سوريا ورئسيها.. ومن قبلها كوندوليزا رايس وزيرة الخارجية الأكثر قبحاً وإن أخفت قبحها وأنيابها بابتسامة غادرة

وها هو يهودا براك اصبح خارج التغطية بعد تنبؤاتة الفاشلة ....  وها هو الليبي مصطفى عبد الجليل ولي امر ثوار الناتو اصبح مسخرة وتحت الملاحقة ..وها هي اللعنات تلاحق القرضاوي شيخ حَّبر دفاترالمخابرات بالديوان الاميري القطري بتقاريرة وارشاداتة تحت عبارة سري للغاية حتى على  مصر وابناء جلدتة ...وعلى شاكلتة المرتشي الئيم نبيل العربي وها هو عمرموسى وفضائحه وها هو اردوغان تهتز من تحته الارض  والحمدين بقطر رحلا
والمزيد المزيد لاحقا


----------



## fouad78 (22 أغسطس 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *يا زلمة اللي بيسمعك بيفكر الجيش المصري والسوري وصلوا القدس وحضرتك شخصيا رافع العلم فوق كنيسة القيامة! سنحررها بأيدينا بإذن الرب من دون جميلة احد، ولو لم تتحرر سننضم الى إسرائيل ونخلص من القرف بقى، فذلك أفضل من دول ما زالت شعوبها المتخلفة الهمجية تحارب بعضها بالسواطير والشوم في الشوارع. لو الموضوع موضوع حماس وبس، فليقضي عليهم الفريق السيسي ليريحنا منهم، بدل التهديد من بعيد. اصلا الاسلام في فلسطين لم يكُن متطرفا في حياته، اكبر شيخ عندنا بكلمتين كان يمكن تظبيطه، لولا الازهر بقى وحسن البنا مواطنكم الصالح وجماعته الارهابية التي دخلت لنا من زرائب الدول المجاورة، فكفوا بلاكم عنا ونحن بألف خير.*
> 
> *ومع هذا بقولك، تحيا مصر، وتحيا سوريا، دولا حرة مستقلة شريفة، وكل الاحترام لكل شخص شريف في هذه الدول.*


 
شكرا لهذه الإهانة
وأنا شخصياً أعتذر لك ...

أعتذر لك لأننا شعب همجي ومتخلف
فشتان بيننا وبين الشعب الفلسطيني الذي سقط خطأً في هذه المنطقة
(لا أسخر من الشعب الفلسطيني، ولكن يكفي كذب
حارتنا ضيقة وعارفين بعض)
أعتذر لك لأن هذا الشعب الهمجي المتخلف فشل في تحرير بلدك فلسطين
وأنا أعتذر لك لأنه سفك دماءه لا من أجل وطنه ولكن من أجل وطنك فلسطين
أعتذر لك حيث أنه خسر أراضي لأنه عادى إسرائيل كُرمى لعين فلسطين
...
...
...
أعتذر لك


وأتمنى أنك لا تقصد بالناس الشرفاء الذين هم آكلي لحوم البشر الإرهابيين
أو الخائن الذي باع وطنه ووضع يده بيد الإرهابيين

فلنا عهد معك بإهانة أوطاننا وشعبنا ومدحك لهذه الثُلة على حسابنا
ويبدو وأنك في فلسطين تعرف بقضايا شعوبنا أفضل مننا
وهذا غير مُستغرب، فأين نحن الهمج المتخلفين من سيادتكم

أعلم أهمية المناقشة السياسية في المنتدى المسيحي
ولكني حقاً اشتقت إلى الأيام التي كان يُعنى فيها فقط بالأمور المسيحية

والتي فيها كان شخص مثل الاستاذ كيرلس معلماً أتلهف أن أتتلمذ تحت يديه
في الأمور الدينية بعيداً عن اسياسة​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (22 أغسطس 2013)

*أستاذ فؤاد لا تأخذ الكلام على نفسك فهو مُوجّه لغيرك، فكيف تتوقع أن أرد على شخص يقول لي قضيتك وهمية وهي سبب كل المشاكل وآخر يقول لي قضيتك لعينة؟

الشعوب نعم همجية وهي مصدر المشاكل، هذه الحقيقة المُرّة، فهل أكل القلوب وسحل الناس في الشارع وضربهم بالسواطير كما يحدث في مصر أمر عادي؟ أما الشريف فهو من يرى الدم دما مهما كان صاحبه، فاهمني؟ فلذلك لا مبرر لزعلك مني، ومن يحترمني أضعه على راسي من فوق. هات لي مشاركة واحدة فقط أقول فيها انني أؤيد جماعة المعارضة، لن تجد. الإرهابيين حيوانات تحمل اسلحة، ومن الطبيعي ان يقوموا بأعمال إجرامية، لكن عندما يقوم من يدّعي الأخلاق وحماية الشعب بفعل المجازر، فبأي مُبرر؟ لما تيجي تقولي "سنغير الدنيا" ثم تقول في مشاركة أخرى أن قتل كل من يقع في مناطق المعارضة من نساء وأطفال كنوع من التأديب شيء عادي، فاسمحلي، هذا تفكير مَرَضي. حضرتك لا تعرف رأيي، فلا تأخذ مواقف مسبقة.

هذه مشاركتي الأخيرة، لولاك أنت من كتب الرد لم أكن سأرد. حضرتك شخص محترم وأمين في نقل الأخبار، يا ريت البعض يتعلم منك بس، بدل إدعاء الأخلاق و"الأرثوذكسية" على العام، والشتم وسب الذات الإلهية على الخاص.

سلام.*


----------



## fouad78 (22 أغسطس 2013)

أستاذي لا أحد يريد الإهانة لأحد
المشكلة كما أراها أن الجميع يصرخ من ألمه ووجعه
فالفلسطينيون يصرخون من ألم الإحتلال
وشعوبنا تصرخ من أوجاع الإرهاب

على كل حال مازلت أعتقد أنك أستاذ وأننا نتعلم منك
فلا تحرمنا من مشاركاتك

والأهم من هذا لك مني كل الإحترام وأرجو أن تقبل إعتذاري


----------



## soso a (22 أغسطس 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *أستاذ فؤاد لا تأخذ الكلام على نفسك فهو مُوجّه لغيرك، فكيف تتوقع أن أرد على شخص يقول لي قضيتك وهمية وهي سبب كل المشاكل وآخر يقول لي قضيتك لعينة؟
> 
> الشعوب نعم همجية وهي مصدر المشاكل، هذه الحقيقة المُرّة، فهل أكل القلوب وسحل الناس في الشارع وضربهم بالسواطير كما يحدث في مصر أمر عادي؟ أما الشريف فهو من يرى الدم دما مهما كان صاحبه، فاهمني؟ فلذلك لا مبرر لزعلك مني، ومن يحترمني أضعه على راسي من فوق. هات لي مشاركة واحدة فقط أقول فيها انني أؤيد جماعة المعارضة، لن تجد. الإرهابيين حيوانات تحمل اسلحة، ومن الطبيعي ان يقوموا بأعمال إجرامية، لكن عندما يقوم من يدّعي الأخلاق وحماية الشعب بفعل المجازر، فبأي مُبرر؟ لما تيجي تقولي "سنغير الدنيا" ثم تقول في مشاركة أخرى أن قتل كل من يقع في مناطق المعارضة من نساء وأطفال كنوع من التأديب شيء عادي، فاسمحلي، هذا تفكير مَرَضي. حضرتك لا تعرف رأيي، فلا تأخذ مواقف مسبقة.
> 
> ...



ما يحدث فى مصر يعرفه اهل مصر 

وما يحدث فى سوريا يعرفه اهل سوريا 

وما يحدث بفلسطيين يعرفه اهل فلسطين 

=============

بمعنى انك عايز تعرف اللى بيحصل اذهب الى ارض الواقع ده اولا 

ثانيا لما ناس تروع امن اشخاص تقتل اشخاص وتفعل ما لا يرضى احد واجب الامن ايه فى هذا الوقت ؟ مش انها تصد افعال هؤلاء  اين كانت الجنسيه او الانتماء

انا بتكلم عن مصر وحضرتك بتقول حماس ينهى عليها السيسى لو فى مصر وروعوا امن الناس وخربوا يبقى من واجبه لكن طالما خارج الارض نحن لسنا مسئولون عنهم 

ومحدش وجه اساء لحضرتك ولا قضيتك بيقولوا بيتاجروا بيها يعنى فى ناس زى ما بتستخدم الدين وتسئ استخدامه ناس بتستخدم قضيتكم وتسئ استخدامها


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أغسطس 2013)

*وهميه القضية الفلسطينة معناها أن القادة الفلسطينيين لا يهمهم حل القضية .... بل يتاجرون بها .... والحمساوية, الفلسطينيين, قتلوا بدم بارد قوات فتح بغزة ...... وقتلوا السلفيين بها حتى وهم محتمين بالمسجد فى غزه ...... وسرقوا أقوات أولادنا من الأنفاق برفح ..... وأظلموا مدننا بسرقة ونهب السولار والبنزين عبر الأنفاق ...... تم سرقة سيارتنا وتهريبها إلى غزة .....  كل ذلك لا يراه كيرلس .....
المهم كفانا ..... فنحن تم إغراقنا فى مستنقعكم ..... 
اراضيكم أمامكم ..... حرروها ..... إن أردتم .... *


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (22 أغسطس 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كل ذلك لا يراه كيرلس*



*مزيد من عدم المصداقية. قلت لك خلّي السيسي يقصفهم.*


----------



## The Antiochian (22 أغسطس 2013)

*انتحاري يفجر نفسه في مطعم خلال حفل نجاح الطالبة "مايا الربيع" في الثانوية العامة مما أدى لاستشهادها واستشهاد مراسل قناة الإخبارية السورية وعدد من المدعوين.*​


----------



## grges monir (22 أغسطس 2013)

عزيزى الانطاكى
الموضوع هنا من اجل سورية الحبيبة فى حربها ضد الارهاب كما فى مصر مع الفارق طبعا فى  كيفية الاحداث
اتمنى ان لا يتطور الخلاف هنا بين رايىء كيرلس والمعارضين لة  بهذة الصورة الغير محببة اطلاقا
خلافنا السياسى والفكرى ليس بالضرروة  يحتم علينا خسارة بعضنا البعض هنا
واسف على التدخل


----------

